# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  When Dream Animals Attack!

## Oneironaut Zero

This was somewhat inspired by Caradon's Triceratops attack dream.  ::cooler:: 

Post some of your most intense animal attack dreams. They can be lucid or non-lucid. I don't have anything to start off with, but I'll go back through my journal, whenever I have a chance, and post some.

----------


## Burns

hmm... I can't think of any attacks by animals on myself in my dreams... but I do remember a bunch of times that I dreamed my pets were in danger and I had to save them  :smiley:

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

In this one dream, I was partially lucid, and I was in a 4-wheeler in the parking lot of a grocery store at night. This bear-wolf hybrid pops up out of the blue and starts to run at me at an incredible speed. I cat-wheeled my way away as fast as I could in hopes of running away, but just as the bear wolf hybrid got close to me, I left the dream. I found myself in another dream and said,"Whoo, that was close!" and I woke up.

----------


## Cloud Strife

When I was in pre-school orso I was followed by a massive snake in a dream, bigger then the one in anaconda, it started in a church, then I walked home, I just went to lay down in my bed as that huge snake came through the window, then all of a sudden my cat came into the room and completely killed the evil snake!  ::D: 

Ofcourse I've also had some times a dream that a T-rex would come after me, he just wouldn't stop following me, sometimes I got it done to shake it off.  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> hmm... I can't think of any attacks by animals on myself in my dreams... but I do remember a bunch of times that I dreamed my pets were in danger and I had to save them



Maybe a "When Good Pets Go Bad" thread?  I mean now that you have Red, kitties would never go bad.  :wink2: 

Here's my dream, inspired by reading all of caradon's animal attack dreams.  I didn't give mine a chance.

I'm on a zip-line sliding over a rocky canyon. It's great until I see where the line leads, which is a cave in the side of the mountain, and I see a grizzly bear and a polar bear inside, looking at me and walking back and forth. (Caradon! The bears came out of your dreams and into mine! I'm not as brave as you!) I am overcome with fear and lose all lucid control. I drop from the line, thinking it will be better to die on the rocks than be eaten by the bears. But I land softly, and I begin to make long-jumps across the rocks; then I am able to fly, but only slowly. I remember SkySaw's imaginary "flying vehicle", and I try to do that, like an invisible bicycle, but I can't manage to move my legs the right way. I wonder if it is because of sleep paralysis, and I whirl my arms in the air to test it out--they seem to work fine. I go back into the grocery story and lay on the floor. I attempt to convince myself that everything I am experiencing is a product of my own mind. A man sees me laying there and comes over to see why.

----------


## juroara

my first animal attack dream was probably some time after the first jurassic park movie.  ::banana:: I was just a little kid then, and this was one of my first vivid dreams with clear and exact details, like the leaves on the tree to the dirt on the roads.

anyhoot, turns out jurassic park was my school's back yard. me and my sisters tried to escape from t-rex after being chased by smaller dinosaurs. well, it got me. in one swoop it lifted me off the ground and I was between it's teeth. as it slowly chomped down on me I felt the pressure of its massive teeth, and it hurt so bad. the pain of t-rex's teeth was enough to wake me up. of which I was in pain for five more minutes, conscious and awake. 

the pain wasn't like normal back pain or a pain I ever experienced again, just imagine large teeth slowly puncturing you at even intervals on your back.

my more recent animal attack dream was very recently, and it felt some what symbolic. I was a native american boy with a hunting rifle on my way home. But as I was kayaking through a river that was slowly starting to freeze, a crocodile attacked me. In the dream there was only moonlight, which was covered most of the time by the clouds. So it was very dark and I could only make out the crocodile's attacks by the light catching his eyes or his scales - or his tail rocking my kayak back and forth.

I hesitated and my hands were shaky, but I finally fired and got him in the chest. Once on dry land, I thought I was safe. But I heard something emerge from the water. This time it was a large shaggy brown bear, a grizzly I guess. He had a wound where I had left one on the crocodile. The chase continues until we reach a snowy clearing, where I encounter a white bear *its features were not like a polar bear, but a brown bear that was white*

I thought that maybe the two bears would fight over me, instead they both turned on me. I fired and killed them both.  :Eek:  but the attack wasn't over. The white bear was a mommy and had a cub. The cub became consumed with revenge and turned into a demon that haunted me for the rest of the dream

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, jurorara!  I wish I had been as brave.  And I'm impressed by succesful firing of a dream-gun, several times no less!  Were you lucid during those?

----------


## juroara

o.o not really, I was lucid in the beginning, and at the end, but in between I was lost between some what being aware that this wasn't reality but not totally aware it was a dream

I was in the body of a boy, I like literally saw this native american boy in my dream and flew into his body. and I would even think in my head for him to take over his body again so he can shoot instead of me, since my hands were shaking and I didn't know how to reload.

but after a while I realized the boy couldn't handle the demon with his hunting rifle, so I was like "screw this", so I flew out of his body and handled things my way, which involved no guns or firing

----------


## Emerald Wolf

My little sister had a cat that had to be put to sleep once (kept having fits we couldn't do anything about), and a short time afterwards I had this dream where I was walking to the bathroom at night when I see the cat (its name was pukanuksie or something like that, I'll just stick to calling it the cat). I'm quite curious and slightly frightend at seeing him again, so I start making meowing sounds to get his attetion. The next moment he turns around and gives me this demonic look with his eyes and starts running towards me and as he gets closer he jumps right at me. I woke up just as he was passing through my stomache. It was quite a vivid dream for me and actually got me shaking a bit.

----------


## Wildman

I've had a few of these at least, pretty strange, sometimes fun, sometimes freaky.

- I almost enjoyed this one, although it might sound cruel. I was in a kind of small group of people led by the actor Bill Pullman in a quest to reclaim his soul, and as we were walking down a large dune in the desert suddenly a huge wave of enraged goats started charging at us. I had a shotgun, so I started firing and it was actually pretty realistic, I was surprised by the recoil in the dream and everything, even though I wasn't lucid. At the end of the fight, there were these sort of statistics that appeared, and I think I had killed 3-5 goats. 

- There was one dream where this kind of berserk (mutated I think) horse was rushing at me, and I realized I was dreaming just as it was happening. I decided to stand my ground and just look at it, leting it run into me, and just as it was about to hit me I think it ran past or something.

- This was was really weird, I was in a room and there was this really weird looking giant mechanical beetle thing with a teal or purple carapace. It had this really weird kind of motion that kept freaking me out, kind of like when someone scratches a blackboard with his nails. I kept trying to chase it away and it kept coming back towards me, much to my dismay.

----------


## Caradon

Here is one I never put in my journal. I don't remember a lot of it. I'm in a house or a building of some kind. I enter a room and there is a mountain lion there. It pounces on me, and I struggle with it on the floor. I now have a bowie knife, don't know where it came from, but I start stabbing the lion. It doesn't have much effect, so I just keep stabbing and stabbing. eventually the lion backs off and leaves me alone. But it doesn't seem injured in any way at all. That's all I remember about it.

Never thought there would be a thread inspired by my journal. :Oops:

----------


## Moonbeam

> The next moment he turns around and gives me this demonic look with his eyes and starts running towards me and as he gets closer he jumps right at me.



Now there's a good pet gone bad.





> I enter a room and there is a mountain lion there. It pounces on me, and I struggle with it on the floor. I now have a bowie knife, don't know where it came from, but I start stabbing the lion. It doesn't have much effect, so I just keep stabbing and stabbing. eventually the lion backs off and leaves me alone.



I look forward to more animal attack dreams so I can practice not losing control due to fear.  I'm more afraid in dreams than I would be IRL, I think.

----------


## hankwheels

One of my first entries in my Dream journal back on May 17, 2000 was an animal attack dream. Here it is:
    My stepmother Sandra and I are in the backyard at night time in front of a campfire. I notice a noise in the bushes. I look around and see a small furry creature. At first, I think it's my black cat "Spooky" but then I realize... it's a SKUNK! It was quite small and it was.. climbing down a tree, kind of like a squirrel would. I scream and warn Sandra about the skunk.  I run away as fast as my legs could carry me, and the skunk chases me! Sandra sort of walks away from the skunk. I am petrified that I will get sprayed by the skunk's stink.  Finally, I make it inside our garage safely. But Sandra is missing...

   Well, I guess that's not so much an "aniaml attack", the their was definitely potential.

----------


## Will

It used to be that anytime I saw a dog in a dream I could be sure it would come charging at me in no time.  In one dream I was even ... er ... sexually assaulted by a massive black dog.

But his all changed after one semi-lucid dream where I decided to offer no resistance to the attacker.  I actually held my hand out for the dog to bite in order to show it I didn't care.  

The dog eventually calmed down, but it wasn't instant.  There was some painful biting for a while--very awkward.  I just had to sit there and stay calm.  And even after it settled down I had a feeling it could turn violent at any moment.

Now whenever I feel I'm going to be attacked I'll offer up my flesh before that fight begins.  Kind of takes the wind out of the attacker's sails.

----------


## awoke

I had a dream last week that I was being attacked by T-rex dinosaurs. not cool.

----------


## Caradon

> It used to be that anytime I saw a dog in a dream I could be sure it would come charging at me in no time. In one dream I was even ... er ... sexually assaulted by a massive black dog.
> 
> But his all changed after one semi-lucid dream where I decided to offer no resistance to the attacker. I actually held my hand out for the dog to bite in order to show it I didn't care. 
> 
> The dog eventually calmed down, but it wasn't instant. There was some painful biting for a while--very awkward. I just had to sit there and stay calm. And even after it settled down I had a feeling it could turn violent at any moment.
> 
> Now whenever I feel I'm going to be attacked I'll offer up my flesh before that fight begins. Kind of takes the wind out of the attacker's sails.



Thats cool. Can you do that without being Lucid? I don't have any problem handling the situation once getting Lucid. But, before that happens things can get pretty scary sometimes. especially if it's a bear dream.

Last night I got Lucid while being attacked by two giant T-Rex  skeletons. It was just my subconscious putting me in the right position to get Lucid.
I'm grateful for that kind of help. :smiley: 
I don't have time to post the whole thing again here. But I just finished putting it in my journal.

Just saw your post awoke! My attack was scary but fun!

----------


## Moonbeam

The next wild animal that attacks me I'm going to assume it's a dream!  Good way to get lucid.  Come on, I'm waiting, attack away!

----------


## Altasi

I have been attacked by a werewolf in a dream before, He clawed at my throat, And managed to bite me on the chin. Felt myself drop to all fours- Then everything faded out and i woke up. Creepy.

Even creepier is this was the only dream i had all night, and it took from 11PM to 8AM to finish, The fighting and transforming seemed to only take seconds.

----------


## roguext22

lol...
stop everyone dream those dinosaurs..  ::D:  half of you who wrote here, dreamt stupid dinosaurs..  ::|:  wtf??

----------


## Moonbeam

> lol...
> stop everyone dream those dinosaurs..  half of you who wrote here, dreamt stupid dinosaurs..  wtf??



 ::angry::   Dinosaurs aren't stupid, and I hope you find that out sometime...like maybe tonight! ::D:

----------


## roguext22

moonbeam  ::D:  i met them... hehe  ::D:  dont want to see them again  ::D:

----------


## ClouD

Snake, large, and hungry.

Couldn't defeat Yoda, yet the green jedi, failed to defeat it also.

I hid, even while lucid.

Got away, just out of sight. Woken by foolish parent.

----------


## Moonbeam

> moonbeam  i met them... hehe  dont want to see them again



Hey, way to incubate a dream!  Congratulations





> Got away, just out of sight. Woken by foolish parent.



 ::lol::

----------


## A Humble Sinner

I haven't been attacked by an dinosaurs but a huge troll kept trying to kill me until I became lucid one night as I was running from it. Luckily, I had enough time to devise a wand (thank you, Harry Potter) and blasted its brains out next time I saw it.  ::D: 

 ::evil::

----------


## Susceptor

I was underwater when a  hammerhead shark knocked bashed it's way through an underwater castle. 

And their was another time a Giant Bull tried to gore me in town...

----------


## Lunalight

One word: *SHARKS. * Whenever I hit water.

----------


## Caradon

I've had many shark attack dreams as well. I now just remembered a dream where I was attacked by a bull too. I did the only thing I could, to avoid it's horns. I jumped onto it's back and held on for dear life. :smiley: 
I've also had many crocodile attack dreams. And I was once attacked by ducks! ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Moonbeam

> And I was once attacked by ducks!



Poultry can be quite vicious.

----------


## Luisu

Umm, I think I've never been attacked by animals in my dreams (nor in RL actually...) but once when I reached a lucid dream, one of my goals was to meet my 'dream guide'. I asked my sister his/her location, and she suddenly threw me to the floor and grabbed a knife out of nothing, the rest is history...

So, my 11-years-old sister stabbed me to death, if that counts...

----------


## Emerald Wolf

I thought I would point out that I've been chased by dinosaurs and other alien-like creatures (from various computer games) before as well. Pretty funny though in the one dream I was playing an arcade game where you have to shoot dinsaurs and the machine broke and all of a sudden I was either inside the game, or the dinsaurs escaped out of it and I tried to run away from them by skiing downhill.

----------


## Lunalight

Oh, and of course imaginary dream creatures.  I didn't know if we were including those.  The scariest one would have to be a creature shaped like the ones form The Descent.  It had no eyes or a nose, but skin covering where they would be.  The skin pushed in a little where the eyes were, like there were still sockets under it.  It had a large mouth, and big shining white teeth.  It bit me, and I found out it didn't have eyes when I tried to gouge them out.  I'm still afraid of them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here was a pretty cool dream of mine where I got chased by (and transformed into) a werewolf.  ::cooler:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=197

----------


## Torcher

lol, animals tend to be on my side in my dreams. I always get attacked by people. Shows you which of the two i trust the most, eh?

----------


## Caradon

Last night I was attacked by a stampeding herd of bulls.
But, I woke up before they could get me.

----------


## Moonbeam

Caradon, you dream about animals more than anyone I've ever seen!

(At least the aquatic squirrel didn't try to get you!  :smiley: )

----------


## Caradon

> Caradon, you dream about animals more than anyone I've ever seen!



Yeah, last night I had more stampeding cattle!

And in another dream crazed wild boars came out of the woods.
But, I just happened to be friends with a green furred big foot. And he took care of the problem.

I think I get enough animal attack dreams, to keep this thread alive for a long time! ::lol::

----------


## Binsk

Well, when yonger I used to have problems with mutant-like tigers. (lol) and even (rarely, but it happened) my mom would appear with fangs, red eyes (as I remember) and holding a steel rod. O_o

I haven't had any animal attacks for a long time, those were when I was like 10-11 years old. (am now 16, almost 17)

----------


## Moonbeam

> But, I just happened to be friends with a green furred big foot. And he took care of the problem.



 
Hey, you've got a typo in there--it says a "green furred big foot".

Oh I'm sorry--I just got it.  A Bigfoot, all one word.

I'm sorry, it's early.

----------


## Spartiate

Recently, I was attacked by a huge load of bats in this cave thingy, good thing I fly faster than them  :tongue2: ...

----------


## Arch0n

> Now there's a good pet gone bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to more animal attack dreams so I can practice not losing control due to fear.  I'm more afraid in dreams than I would be IRL, I think.



The problem is that dreams may assume your deepest fears, something in your subconscious that totally scares the crap out of you.

In my case, my dad... Sooo many nightmares...

----------


## Moonbeam

> The problem is that dreams may assume your deepest fears, something in your subconscious that totally scares the crap out of you.



Yes, and at the same time you've got those "dream-blinders" on preventing you from using your whole brain to think your way out of the situation.

----------


## Caradon

> Hey, you've got a typo in there--it says a "green furred big foot".
> 
> Oh I'm sorry--I just got it. A Bigfoot, all one word.
> 
> I'm sorry, it's early.



Lol, I just got an image of being chased by a giant green furry foot!





> Yes, and at the same time you've got those "dream-blinders" on preventing you from using your whole brain to think your way out of the situation.



Actually, my problem, is after years of scary dreams. I have gotten to good at finding ways out of bad situations. I seem to always find some way to escape. Most of the time, I don't get Lucid unless I feel like there is no chance of survival. and a horrifying death is immanent. But that doesn't happen to often anymore.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha when I first saw this thread I thought it may have been started by caradon lol  :tongue2: 

well I have been attacked of a insane rat once, oh and a few nights back I got chased off a T Rex made of stone

----------


## Moonbeam

> ha ha ha when I first saw this thread I thought it may have been started by caradon lol



It's dedicated to him.

----------


## ~Erin~

I had one quite recently in fact. It was a non lucid dream but I was walking around in a forest and I remember seeing squirrels just sitting there. They almost looked fake but it was this whole eerie feeling to the dream. Anyway, there was this bird that sounded like a seagull but looked nothing like it. I remember is started to fly and follow after me. It seemed to be only after me for some reason. At the end it kept attacking; pecking at me and it bit my hand.

----------


## TheBigBadCow

My first lucid dream was about my legos coming to life (I was very young at the time).

My legos self-built a red triceratops that was very angry and wild. I don't remember too much because it was such a long time ago, but the thing was bucking around and it attacked me. I remember I calmed it down eventually, and wanted to see how this thing was possible, so I began removing legos from the side of the dinosaur... and there were lego organs inside! 

A weird, but cool dream.

----------


## King K

I once had a dream in which I was in a weird desert-like forest, it looked like Africa, but anyway, I saw a house, then I wanted to get in, so I ran to get inside the house, but then a tiger appeared and attacked me, I led the tiger attack me because I though that it'd be fun, I closed my eyes and "warped" as soon as he jumped to attack me.

I woke up, I was in a room dimly illuminated by the sun, in a warm and cozy bed, I looked at my arms and legs and they had casts, like if they were fractured, but for some reason, I felt great and very comfortable, I didn't even want to move.

Then I really woke up, school sucks.

----------


## Caradon

A lot of interesting Animal attack dreams!

Last night I got attacked buy a bull again! This time I did a reality check and got Lucid.

I told the Bull I loved it, then asked it why it wanted to hurt me. It eventually transformed into a man, then shrugged his shoulders and walked away.

There was more to it, but I don't have time to write it all again. it's in detail in my journal.

----------


## Moonbeam

^^^I really want to remember to do that to the next scary thing in one of my dreams.  That was totally cool.

I've been reading back thru my journal, and I found a dream I forgot about.  There was a cage in a field with a gibbon in it, and it escaped and chased me.  I rolled under a barbed-wire fence to escape.

----------


## Caradon

> ^^^I really want to remember to do that to the next scary thing in one of my dreams. That was totally cool.
> 
> I've been reading back thru my journal, and I found a dream I forgot about. There was a cage in a field with a gibbon in it, and it escaped and chased me. I rolled under a barbed-wire fence to escape.



Yeah, I've been wanting to do that for a while now. I finally got the perfect opportunity. And I finally got to talk to an animal!

What is a gibbon?

Last night I had a tiger after me lol.

----------


## Moonbeam

A gibbon is the smallest ape (you know, like gorillas, chimps, and orangutans.)  They are the skinny ones with the really long arms; they look cute and don't look dangerous at all.  Except in that case, of course.

A tiger now!  Caradon!  Why do animals always attack you?  We need to get Burned up to do some analysis of your dreams.  I think I'll ask him.

It does make for exciting dreams tho.  All your dreams are adventure dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

Sorry for double-post; I'm going thru my journal and I found another one.

I have a strange big house, with a big landscaped yard. Somehow I have gotten some dinosaurs for the yard. I have a T rex, two velociraptors, and some other mean one. I have come home from the store, it is night and I parked on the street and am trying to get to the house, carrying a couple bags. I am almost there when the dinosaurs see me and start chasing me. I think, gettiing dinosaurs was not a good idea, and I wonder where my dogs are.

----------


## King K

Yesterday, I dreamed that one of my dogs killed my other dog, I just heard a loud cry, so I went running downstairs to see one of my dogs dead, then I noticed that my dog was on a table staring at me, I tried to say "calm down", but then she attacked me before I even opened my mouth, she had bitten my arm and I was bleeding, so I tried to call my sister but I couldn't, it was just like if my voice couldn't come out (I hate when this happens), my dog was still biting me, but when my sister came, my dog calmed down completely to look normal, but then my sister said "bah, nothing's happening", then she left and as soon as she left, my dog attacked me again.

Strangely enough, my dog is an 11-years old Cocker Spaniel, I can't really imagine it attacking anyone, but it looked so angry like one of the Colmillos from Resident Evil 4 (without the Plagas).

----------


## Caradon

I'm going to start moving My Animal attack dreams here. This is one I just came across while looking for a different one.

Grizzly Bear induced Lucid Dream!
Wednesday/August/29/2007
Lucid Dream # 36 of 2007

I can't remember everything that happened before becoming Lucid. I was with a grizzly bear, and I was wearing a bear suite! I don't remember why I was wearing the Bear suite, but there was a specific reason for it. And I was actually friends with the grizzly.
I needed to go somewhere with the grizzly. And we needed to walk through the woods to get there. Since I was wearing the suite I started playing around pretending that I was a bear. I started growling, and I charged at the real grizzly pretending like I was going to attack. But then the grizzly got pissed, and thought I was a real bear. And it began to charge me! And did it ever look mean when it came at me. But it was a bluff charge also, and it stopped short of attacking me. It stood there staring at me, head hanging low and teeth bared like a dog. I pulled off the head piece of my suite, and said "look it's OK it's just me."  The bear was still growling, and angry looking. I walked up to it, and started petting the top of it's head. the bear seemed to calm down, and I say " come on lets go." I turn my back on it and start to walk away.
I suddenly feel something slam into me from behind, and I'm sent flying into the air!
I realize the bear had just head butted me in the ass, like a goat would or something.
And a moment after thinking that, since I'm now airborne I become Lucid!

I'm now pretty high in the air, and I shout "this is a dream!" I shout it once more.(it feels really good to shout this is a dream, in a dream) I decide I want to check out the details of stuff. Off in the distance, I can see this  wall type structure. And even from where I am now I'm amazed at how real it looks. I start to fly in that direction, and I'm thrilled to see that the grizzly bear is following me. It's running across the ground at speed, directly below me. And I notice that I'm still wearing a bear suite, and I'm struck by the hilarious absurdity of the situation! Head butted into Lucidity by a bear, and flying in a bear suite! I get close to the wall structure, and I drift down and land.  I'm so amazed at the detail of this thing, and how my mind could be creating it. The wall is kind of in the shape of a horse shoe. the lower half of it is made by these really amazing looking rocks. Their held together by some kind of mortar or something. the top half is made by an orange colored wood. And there is an awning hanging over the side of it, on the inside of the horse shoe. I get the feeling that this is an area for having picnics. I can see a play ground area a little ways away, for kids.
I decide to fly again, and as I start to levitate I also think about waking up. and I do end up waking up pretty quick after thinking about it. ::embarrassed:: 

Comments
I wish I would have paid more attention to the bear instead of the wall.
I didn't remember, that I wanted to try talking to a bear next time I got Lucid near one. That would have been so fun to play with a grizzly in a Lucid!

----------


## Caradon

> Sorry for double-post; I'm going thru my journal and I found another one.
> 
> I have a strange big house, with a big landscaped yard. Somehow I have gotten some dinosaurs for the yard. I have a T rex, two velociraptors, and some other mean one. I have come home from the store, it is night and I parked on the street and am trying to get to the house, carrying a couple bags. I am almost there when the dinosaurs see me and start chasing me. I think, gettiing dinosaurs was not a good idea, and I wonder where my dogs are.



Lol, I didn't see this post before. Never buy dinosours for pets.
I'm going to look for my T-rex attack dream.

----------


## Caradon

This is my T-Rex attack dream

A Lucid Dream!
Tuesday/October/16/2007
Lucid Dream # 45 of 2007
Best dreamsign noticed
I actually had kind of a low level Lucidity, but that only made it all the more intense.
This is a dream I had after doing the WBTB

I'm in the back seat of an SUV truck. There is a woman driving, and a young girl in the passenger seat. I have no idea who they are, or why I'm with them. were driving along a two lane highway. I have no idea where we are going. I'm looking out the window to my left, And I'm amazed and a little freaked out to see a giant skeletal T-Rex. It's like something you would see in a museum, only much bigger. It's just standing there frozen, not moving at all. And it's in a crouched down and hunched over position. As we pass by it, I turn to look out the back window. And as I look back at it, it's head slowly turns and stares Malevolently back at me.( that was a scary moment)

Now, realizing the thing is alive, I tell the woman driving that she had better step on it, because there is a monster coming for us. I look back again, and sure enough, here it comes running down the highway in our direction. The thing is so big, that our vehicle is probably not even as big as one of it's feet. "You had better hurry up!" I say. We do speed up a little, but its useless. The T-Rex skeleton is so fast, that it catches up to us in no time. It's now running along beside us. And to make matters worse, here comes another one running at us from the road ahead. The second one attacks our vehicle. My perspective shifts for a moment so that I'm watching from behind. The truck is a reddish brown color. And as I watch, the massive jaws of the second T-Rex slams down, and just misses the vehicle. I'm now back inside, and we are suddenly being lifted into the air. I can't actually see what has a hold of us. But I'm pretty sure it's the first T-Rex. 

We are being lifted higher and higher, until it's like we are looking down from the hight of a skyscraper building. The truck is Tilting to the side, and then were suddenly flung into open air. The doors of the truck have swung open on one side. And I can see that the woman and the girl, have either fallen out or jumped. I'm wondering if it's going to be any better falling outside the truck or not. But, I then decide to just jump out. And I become Lucid. But it's a low level lucidity, and I forget I can fly. there is a large body of water below. I fall for a long time and then dive into the water. the water is shallow and I turn around quickly under the surface. My feet touch the bottom, and I crouch and spring upward. I explode out of the water and soar back into the sky. It's not like I'm flying. It's more like my volition from falling is continued, and I'm falling back up into the sky. then my momentum slows down, and I dive back down into the water. At this point I'm very exhilarated. I crouch and spring up again. And again, I soar back into the sky. I look down, and I can see the woman swimming in the water. I dive back down into the water. and swim over to her.

I need to mention now, that the T-Rex is no longer a T-Rex. It has transformed itself into a tower. The tower resembles the Ifal Tower, only it's made of white bone. And it's standing on nearby land. "let's climb to the top of the tower and jump off!" I say with excitement. I swim to shore and she follows me. We both start climbing side by side. We climb and climb for what seems like a pretty long time. When we get to a spot pretty near the top the woman jumps of backwards with no hesitation. I'm thinking she is pretty brave.

I'm suddenly hesitant and just a little afraid. The scene is extremely realistic. and the ground is sooo far away. And I have still forgotten I know how to fly. And the water now is a long ways off as well. in order to hit the water I will have to soar a long ways through the sky. I'm aware it's a dream and there is no real danger. But my lucidity is to low, and I'm having a hard time comprehending the idea. It doesn't help any that I just watched the woman jump, and she fell straight down like a rock. She is laying on the ground unmoving with limbs at odd angles. I can barely tell though, because she just looks like a tiny spot on the ground. Even though I'm nervous about it, I still have no doubt that I'm going to jump. I finally get up enough nerve and I leap into the air. and as I'm falling, I lose all fear and I'm thinking that I should have remembered to fall off backwards. I turn in the air so I'm falling backwards and looking up at the tower as I fall. I fall that way for a moment before waking up.

----------


## seeker28

One of my scariest dreams (semi-LD) involved a bunch or velocaraptors running around on a university campus killing people.  I was terrified.

----------


## Woozie

For as long as I can remember i've been having a recurring dream about a huge bear chasing me around trying to eat me. It's the bear called Akakabuto from the movie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginga:_Nagareboshi_Gin

I must have watched this movie a hundred times when I was a kid so.. Go figure.


In the dream Akakabuto would appear out of the woods while I was taking a walk. I constantly try to find places to hide but the bastard always finds me. If I hide in a building he just tears the place apart, and no matter how fast I run he's always at my heels  :Sad: 

In fact, I think i'll make it my Lucid task to summon this bad boy and make peace with him (Or make a fur coat out of him)

----------


## kogatojr

I have an overwelming fear of being attacked by a dog. So somtimes that happens in dreams. It never turns out the way I want it to...

----------


## Caradon

> For as long as I can remember i've been having a recurring dream about a huge bear chasing me around trying to eat me. It's the bear called Akakabuto from the movie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginga:_Nagareboshi_Gin
> 
> I must have watched this movie a hundred times when I was a kid so.. Go figure.
> 
> 
> In the dream Akakabuto would appear out of the woods while I was taking a walk. I constantly try to find places to hide but the bastard always finds me. If I hide in a building he just tears the place apart, and no matter how fast I run he's always at my heels 
> 
> In fact, I think i'll make it my Lucid task to summon this bad boy and make peace with him (Or make a fur coat out of him)



I get a lot of bear attack dreams too. But I never had the same one hunting me. Good idea to confront the bear in a Lucid Dream. better to make peace with it than fight it. I did that with a bull attack dream. And I haven't had many attack dreams since. Until last night. I had another bear one.





> I have an overwelming fear of being attacked by a dog. So somtimes that happens in dreams. It never turns out the way I want it to... I've had my share of dog attack dreams as well.
> 
> this is a bear attack I had last night. not as scary as most of my bear attack dreams are. Normally bears scare the crap out of me more than anything else.



Bear attack!
I'm walking with my step dad  on some wilderness trail. we are getting ready to camp out for the night when I see something moving away from us through the brush really fast. It's only about as big as raccoon and it's a brown round ball of fur. I notice that there is a nest near the trail. there are these tiny animals that look like miniature gorillas sitting in the nest looking up at me. I reach down towards them with my fingers extended. And the little gorillas open their mouths wide trying to bite my fingers.

I now notice, that the mother that has just ran off is now back. And it's a small brown bear! A lot bigger than a cub. but still much smaller than a full grown bear. I'm trying to avoid it hiding and stuff. when I see my step dad confronting the bear. I try to tell him that even though the bear is small, it is still very powerful. but he continues his confrontation.

The bear charges him. And my step dad falls down as he tries to back off. I see the bear attack him. It has it's jaws clamped onto his arm. I then attack the bear trying to help him. I get the bear to release his arm. and I hold my hand around the bears nose and mouth trying to keep it from being able to bite. Even as I do this I realize that I should not be strong enough to hold his mouth closed. but I'm manging it anyway.
I'm afraid to let go. I take my finger and poke it into the bears eye. thinking that if I can blind it. I can let go of it's mouth and run away. It's pretty gross. My finger sinks into it's eyeball, and a bunch of fluid comes pouring out of the socket. I'm about to try poking out it's other eye when I wake up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*12/30/2007**
"Wolf Magnet"*

I was on my way to a job in Sanford, and I was riding a bike instead of driving a car. I was riding down the sidewalk on Rinehart Road, and this was obviously back before everything turned into an office park, because it was all woods, beside me. After riding a few miles, I heard howling coming from the woods. When I got to a slight clearing, I saw a small wolf sprinting toward me, I started riding faster, but the wolf was right at my heels. I forgot how, but I was able to deter it from attacking me, and it began to back off. Just then, another, much bigger and obviously older wolf shot out of the woods, chasing me down. It caught up to me and I was thrown off the bike. I started trying to fight it off, but it was too strong for me, and I knew that I wouldn’t be able to outrun it. Scrambling back to my feet, the last thing I remember was grabbing the mountain bike, slinging it up over me in a wide arc and slamming it down onto the wolf’s head. I think I crushed it, but I don’t really remember.

----------


## Kanano

In one, I was a veterinarian. I was waiting for a family to come in with a dog, when suddenly the dog teleports into my office and attacks me viciously, then warps back to it's family. I was all cut up and bleeding.

----------


## Shark Rider

I dont really remember the whole dream cuz i didnt have DJ at that time. I remember i was back in my country and i think i was in a forest or something. ( i don't know why) And then suddenly i saw a dog coming out of nowhere. The dog was a German Shepherd, i remember it very well. And BANG! It jumped and it attacked me. i was screaming and all that but the weird thing was that i was feeling the pain.( you know when sometimes you touch something in your dream, but in the real world you're actually touching your bed) this dream was VERY realistic. I remember waking up and looking at my hands and I was wondering how i felt the pain when it was only a dream.  meeeh...maybe i was pinching myself or something while asleep.

----------


## Super Duck

On Xmas Eve I dreamt of being attacked by birds and ambushed by a black sheep. It's DREAM #10 in my DJ

----------


## Vex Kitten

I knew I'd seen this thread somewhere! 

My last attack was spiders. 
The one before that was a vicious attack by two mice. 

The animals that attack me are slowly shrinking in size. This may be a good thing.

----------


## Super Duck

No it isn't. Now they can get down your top or up your sleeve and there's nothing you can do about it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> No it isn't. Now they can get down your top or up your sleeve and there's nothing you can do about it.



HEY!
Damn you. I was trying to stay positive. 
 :Pissed: 


It's true though. Those mice were pretty vicious.

----------


## Super Duck

No, youust have misread my post.




> Yes it surely is. Now there's ABSOLUTELY NO WAY THEY can get down your top or up your sleeve and there's EVERYTHING you can do about it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Ah... apparently I did misread.

*goes merrily about my business*

I hope I dream of a duck tonight. Ducks are harmless... ::twisted::

----------


## Super Duck

> Ah... apparently I did misread.
> 
> *goes merrily about my business*
> 
> I hope I dream of a duck tonight. Ducks are harmless...



Not this one. I'm a monster in the bedroom.

----------


## Vex Kitten

We'll see, my cute little duckie.
 :wink2:

----------


## Super Duck

When will we see? When?! WHEN?!  :drool:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tonight if you're lucky. 
You will be attacked by a purple kitty in your dreams. 
 ::D:

----------


## Super Duck

God help me.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. I doubt even God would want to interfere with _that_ one. Heh.

He may be omnipotent...but he's not stupid.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Super Duck

> Lol. I doubt even God would want to interfere with _that_ one. Heh.
> 
> He may be omnipotent...but he's not stupid.



 ::rolllaugh:: 
Vex isn't one to be reckoned with

----------


## Caradon

Cool, thanks for helping me keep this thread going everyone!
I had another attack dream last night.


Another bear attack dream
I don't remember a lot of it. But I'm inside a house or an apartment. There is a black bear. I think it was supposed to be somebody's pet that had gone wild. I'm standing on top of some tall piece of furniture in a bedroom, like a dresser. It's kind of strange though, because it's so tall that the bear can't really reach me well. the bear is jumping up into the air trying to get onto my dresser. It's able to get it's face up near my feet. And I keep kicking the bear in the face and knocking it back down. I think about how I had better be careful not to let him get a hold of my foot and pull me down with him.

There is someone else there, and I see the bear go after him. He runs into the bathroom to try and close himself in, away from the bear. But, the bear gets into the bathroom with him. And I can hear all sorts of commotion like he is fighting with the bear. I see a girl with a phone. I ask her if she is calling the police. I hear sirens, I look out a nearby window and I can see yellow fire trucks racing down the road. I'm relieved they have come to help. But then they just race on by to some other emergency. I wake up about there.

----------


## Matt5678

the only animals that seem to attack me in my dreams are wolves and snakes. which is odd because i dont have a phobia of either  :tongue2:

----------


## Super Duck

Oh! I remember another! I once got attacked by a red and blue snake while in a cave.

----------


## The Cusp

Cobra venom has got to be the worst for me in dreams.  It hurts SOOOOO much!  Like liquid fire injected into your body.

I've also had problems with vicious kittens, with needle sharp teeth and claws.  That hurts like hell too.  And of course because they're kittens, I don't want smash them, so I end up getting mauled by them!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oh, yeah. I almost forgot. I have had _numerous_ dreams where I get attacked by octopi. I dunno why, but they seem to be a recurring nuisance. I even had a series of dreams, in one night, where they somehow found their way into three dreams in a row. The last of which was a dream in my friends kitchen. After having been tormented by octopi in the previous two dreams, I went to the fridge to get something and, with no warning whatsoever, an octopus springs out of the freezer, scrambles across the floor, up the inside of my pants leg, wraps around my leg and started biting the shit out of me with its beak. =/

----------


## Super Duck

Get some help, man.  ::chuckle::

----------


## The Cusp

> I went to the fridge to get something and, with no warning whatsoever, an octopus springs out of the freezer, scrambles across the floor, up the inside of my pants leg, wraps around my leg and started biting the shit out of me with its beak. =/



An octopus in your pants!?!??!  At least he stopped at your leg!


I got mauled by a tiger last night.  Luckily, it didn't hurt at all.  I wonder if making that post about the kittens had anything to do with it?

----------


## Emerald Wolf

This seems to be becoming a habit. Some months ago we had our Husky put to sleep (she was getting very old and sickly), and then a few weeks ago I had a dream where I was at home looking at the garden through the window when the dog walks by, so I find myself thinking "but isn't she dead?" and when I look out the window again the dog is staring at me with one of those evil I'll-eat-your-soul looks.

I swear I'm never getting a pet of my own... not if they keep haunting me like this whenever they pass away.

----------


## Caradon

> I got mauled by a tiger last night. Luckily, it didn't hurt at all. I wonder if making that post about the kittens had anything to do with it?



I never really feel much for pain in dreams. I've seen you mention pain before. That's kind of interesting.





> This seems to be becoming a habit. Some months ago we had our Husky put to sleep (she was getting very old and sickly), and then a few weeks ago I had a dream where I was at home looking at the garden through the window when the dog walks by, so I find myself thinking "but isn't she dead?" and when I look out the window again the dog is staring at me with one of those evil I'll-eat-your-soul looks.
> 
> I swear I'm never getting a pet of my own... not if they keep haunting me like this whenever they pass away.



You didn't bury it in Stephen Kings pet cemetery did you. :tongue2: 
I actually like dreaming of lost pets. I hope to see my current dog in my dreams many times after shes gone.




Bull attack
I'm with my brother in some wilderness. I think it's supposed to be at the cabin. I'm trying to talk my brother into hiking to some really cool place that I know of. But he does not want to go. I see something brown moving through the trees. I take a closer look, and I see that it's a long horn bull. It charges out of the trees at us. My brother and I both run to the nearest trees and climb up. We each climb a different tree. There are branches in just the right places to make it an easy climb.

To late, I notice that my tree is dead and too rotten to hold my weight. I'm already near the top, and the tree begins falling. As it falls towards another tree, I jump into that tree. But, then this tree begins to fall as well. I am able to leap into another tree again.
And again the new tree begins falling. It's like a domino effect. The trees are falling like a wave. And I keep jumping from tree to tree. As if I'm riding a wave of falling trees.

I'm actually having a  good time, it's pretty fun. I'm thinking I've just invented a new sport. I woke up while riding the trees, feeling like I was near Lucidity.

----------


## Caradon

House of the giants/A T-Rex attack
I can't remember the first part of the dream. But I'm in this house made for giants. the giants let this T-Rex loose in the house. It's some kind of game, to try and survive being hunted by the thing. I can hear the T-Rex running through the house looking for prey. Terrified, I look for a place to hide. I find this closet, and I climb up onto a shelf inside it. 

I can hear the T-Rex outside the closet. I'm so afraid, I sit there frozen trying not move or even breath. I'm just hoping the T-Rex can't smell where I am. After a moment it moves on. Now, my shelf in the closet, is no longer in the closet. But I'm high up on a wall. over looking a big room. I can see two giants, they have strange looking faces. kind of misshapen, and lumpy.

One of them sees me. I'm not sure if they are friendly or not. They walk over to me, I'm still to frightened to even move. I just sit there absolutely frozen, trying to make myself invisible. The giant says something like,"I've never seen one look so life like before." he is talking about me, I realize he thinks I'm some kind of doll or something.
He pokes at me with a finger as large I am.

He then picks me up, and caries me to another closet. he then sets me on a shelf in that closet. and closes the door. The giants are leaving, and I'm left alone with the hunting T-Rex. There are many huge coats and stuff in the closet. I burrow down underneath them, trying to hide even better.

I  now notice there is a door leading outside, from the inside of the closet. I exit,  and close the door. I'm standing behind the building. the front is surrounded by glass window like walls. It's late evening. There are shops around in the area, like strip malls. I think about going to one of them. I feel like it will be safe there. I walk around the side of the building, And I can see the T-Rex inside through the glass. It is looking right at me!

Now I've done it, given myself away! I make a run for it, trying to find some place with solid walls. As I run away, I can hear the T-Rex slamming into the glass wall behind me.Trying to get out and come after me. I run to the nearest building but the door is locked! All the shops have shut down for the night. I run, desperately trying to find an open door. But everything is locked. I pass people by as I run. And I can hear screaming as the T-Rex is attacking them behind me. I run and run, I find an open hallway leading inside. I'm running through the inside of a mall, and the T-Rex is still coming.
I can hear more screaming as it attacks the mall workers that are cleaning up for the night. I keep running in terror, trying one locked door after another. I wake up after not to much longer.

Comments
This one was truly a nightmare. I haven't been this scared in a dream in a long long time.
I'm surprised I didn't get Lucid. I probably would have, if the T-Rex had actually caught me.

----------


## bmk789

not really animal related, but I remember being chased by a radio tower once  ::shock::

----------


## Caradon

> not really animal related, but I remember being chased by a radio tower once



LOL, that's pretty funny! ::lol:: 

Last night I was playing with lions and didn't get attacked!

First time I ever saw lions in a dream and didn't get attacked, it was cool.

----------


## Smee

In a non LD, a lion-insectoid thing chased me around my bed until I killed it by throwing a rolled up sock at it and yelling "you're dead". So satisfying.

Squishing "animules" ~ Smee

----------


## Caradon

> In a non LD, a lion-insectoid thing chased me around my bed until I killed it by throwing a rolled up sock at it and yelling "you're dead". So satisfying.
> 
> Squishing "animules" ~ Smee



Wow, good job killing it with a sock lol. My dream attackers hardly ever die that easy.


Wind storm/Crocodile attack
Partial Lucidity

I'm walking on a trail, heading up into the mountains. I think about the fact that I don't have my dog with me, and I feel guilty about not bringing her. The wind starts to pick up It starts ripping through the trees so loud, it's deafening. I think if the wind is blowing this hard here, I wonder what it will be like higher up on the mountain.

The wind keeps picking up, and I start getting worried about trees getting blown over on me. There is a stream, and I'm watching the trees on the other side of the stream, getting bent over by the wind. There Is one tree with a really wide truck standing upright. But it suddenly gets snapped in half by the wind. The top part of the tree falls to the ground, and gets blown along like a giant tumble weed.

OK, I decide that's enough for me! Time to end my little hike. I turn around and start heading back the way I came. I see two women on their way up the trail, and I tell them about the tree I just saw get blown over by the wind, and that it's not the best day for a hike.

I continue on my way, until I come to a place on the trail that has been flooded with water.( I have no idea why I do this, I must have had partial Lucidity here.) I Jump into the air, then catch myself with my mind before I can hit the ground. I hover inches above the ground in a sitting position, with my legs pointing straight out in front of me.

I begin flying across the surface of the water at high velocity. Just barely skimming the surface. After a ways, I start to see crocodiles in the water. I'm not to worried at first, because I'm moving so fast I just fly right past them before they can react. 

But I start to see more and more of them, and I'm starting to lose control of my hover flight. I'm slowing down, and beginning to sink into the water. Land is near, But the main concentration of crocodiles is right where I need to hit land. I see one spot, that is somewhat clear of them. A rocky area, that is covered snakes! I weigh my choices,
And I decide to take my chances with the snakes. I hit shore, and I land right on top of a writhing mass of snakes.

I try to pull myself, further from the edge of the water before any crocodiles can get to me. But I get that difficult to move, dream problem. I can move away fast enough. one of the crocodiles see it's chance for a meal, and begins moving my way to strike.

My perspective shifts, and I'm now behind the crocodile watching it go after me. But I actually have another body now, like I split into to people. I suddenly think, "What am I so worried about, it can't hurt me in a dream!" And I grab the crocodile by the tail, and swing it back over my head and into the water.

Next thing I know, I'm doing my little flying across the ground thing again. this time through town. I'm trying to make turns on the street. But I'm going so fast that I end up going wide, and into peoples yards. I just fly down the roads a little bit like that until I wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Attack of the little white dog ::lol:: 
I'm on a long road country road with my dog, and it's covered with snow. I have a tennis ball and I throw it. My dog doesn't go after it though.(My dog is not on a leash, that's a dreamsign right there.) So I run down the road to get the ball myself.

I pick up the ball, and off to the side of the road I can see this little whit dog laying there. It looks like it's dead to me. I feel bad for it, because I think it must have been hit by a car. But then I'm pleased to see it get up. The dog walks over to me, and starts barking at me. I reach down, I don't remember why, to pet it or something. And the thing bites my hand. And it actually hurts a little. I guess I didn't learn my lesson, because I reach down again and I get bit again.

This time I get pissed off, and I pick that little dog up and throw it. It hits the ground and rolls, then lays still. I notice now, that it's body looks all bloated. It's laying on it's back with it's legs sticking straight up.  I think,"man, there really was something wrong with that dog." I'm now afraid that it had rabies or something.

I look at my hand to see if it broke the skin. And I see that my hand is cut open from it's teeth. "Oh great I have to get to the doctor, And make sure I don't get rabies." That's when I think,"wait a minute, This is an animal attack! I wonder if I could be dreaming."  So I do a reality check! But the same moment I pinch my nose I wake up. :Sad:  I'm just glad I recognized that dreamsign though.

Grizzly maze
I can't remember the beginning of this dream. There was some stuff going on that I can't remember. But I'm outside in some swampy wilderness area. I see these huge piles off food along the edge of the water. The first thing I think of, is that somebody put the food there to attract bears.

I continue walking, I think I'm trying to get  back home. I walk through some water, then start going up a slight incline. There is movement behind me. I look back, and I see two huge brown shapes rise out of the water behind me. "Crap, bears!" But it's OK, because they go towards the food, which is in the opposite direction from me.

I continue up the incline, I now have a staff in my hand, one end of the staff is in flames. A ways into the woods, I see quite a frightening site.(though I'm really not all that scared.) There is a giant grizzly, and I mean giant! crashing through the trees. It's walking upright on it's hind legs. And it's head is towering over the tops of the tallest trees! It's like a bear version of King Kong, or Godzilla. And I think,"I bet his is going to give me some scary bear dreams." ::?: 

I look around, and there are grizzlies everywhere. I must be surrounded by hundreds of them. There are also these low walls about waist high all around me now. It's like a huge Labyrinth. I'm ducking down behind the walls, as I make my way along. trying to avoid being seen by any of the bears. But, I know it's just a matter of time before I'm going to have to fight one off, with my flaming staff. But, every time a bear gets close enough to me. There just happens to be a perfect section of wall to duck behind.
And I always manage to just barely avoid being seen by the bears.

I come to a section of open water, with these soft square shaped cushions set at intervals perfect for using to cross the water. The cushion things are black on top, and the sides are white. I start trying to jump from one to the other, but they are so flimsy that I just sink into the water anyway. And I'm getting my feet went. I don't think I ever made it across before waking up, because the last thing I remember is jumping those things.

I can't believe I wasn't more scared during that bear dream. The whole time I had the feeling like I was in a video game or something though. So I guess that kept me from getting scared. Normally bears scare the crap out of me in dreams. Like few things can.

I had more dreams, but those were the easiest ones to describe.

----------


## polarisdreamtime

::twisted:: 


I 've had to fight,and sometimes flee, evil hounds from hell in my dreams.
I too felt the pain of their bites!

----------


## bradysimpson

ok this is my scary scary dream

i was at my nanas when this oh i was downstairs also. ok i was downstairs at my nanas house when i heard a scratching noise at da door opened the door and it was a huge bloodthirsty wolf it wanted me for dinner  :Eek:  anyways it chased me upstairs and i kicked it down and still ran but it was too fast i ran right up behind me i sllammed the door on its face but it slammed against the door and would not give up i was scared so i locked the door and ran down the hall there was zombies i was terrified! (i am extremely scared of zombies)
 ::embarrassed::  i hear the wolf come in im hiding under the bed when a hand reaches under with a knife and stabbes me pinning down. the footsteps get closer and closer then i am woken up

----------


## *cheyenne*

This one is something of a recurrent theme in my non-lucid dreams - perhaps I should sort them out by becoming lucid, but hell, I love snakes and they do nibble one's fingers at times.

In reality, I own 2 snakes, neither of which is venomous or very big.  I keep them in separate vivaria in my house.  I don't use either for breeding purposes, yet I have a recurring dream that in one of the tanks, one of my snakes starts to breed by itself or clones itself.  Suddenly, there can be several or more, baby snakes in there, and sometimes some of them come to bite at my fingers.  Ouch!

----------


## Method3909

I'm usually being attacked by dogs in my dreams. This one dream that I still remember from when I was younger is still engraved in my mind. I was in my brother's old house and this pitbull came running at me and grabbed my arm in its teeth. It just started spinning around in circles, throwing me every which way. I don't remember how it ended, but I remember it not feeling too good.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's one I had the other night.





> *03/10/2008*
> 
> *Dream Two:
> "Cat and Mouse"*
> 
> (I had been watching a show called _After the Attack_, in which people who had been attacked my animals at some point agree to have a face-to-face encounter with the same types of animals to try to get over their fears. The one they had been showing involved a mountain lion. That is what brought this dream on, Im sure.)
> 
> I was working at a lion habitat. It was a huge, glass-covered dome with small mountains and grass and everything beneath it. Inside the dome lived one cub, and one very large lioness. My job was to tend to them and, whenever the exhibit was open, put on a show for all of the people that came to see them. Well, I had this long, bungee-like rope that hung from the ceiling that helped secure me, while I was navigating around on the rocks and whatnot. At some point, Id ended up doing something to piss the lioness off, and she started attacking me. When she charged me, I yanked on the cord, and it shot me up into the air, missing her claws. But then, I would come back down, a few feet away, and shed charge at me again, swiping at me just as I launched back into the air. I was springing up and down, like a yo-yo, and she was trying her hardest to catch me. After a while, I had to start moving from one side of the dome to the other. When the cord would pull me up into the air, Id use my momentum to run horizontally along the wall for as long as I can, looking down and watching her chase after me and just wait for me to come down again.

----------


## kingofclutch

Ooo sweet I like this thread. I have one of these in my dream journal. 

In the dream I was eating lunch at school and then I went to the soccer fields and me and other people were looking at this super wolf thing and I remembered killing it for some reason. Then it got up and ran around the sides of the soccer fields. Then somehow the wolf turned into my geometry teacher and we were playing a game sort of like tag where he was chasing me and about 5 other kids around a box thing. Then afterwards we went into this room and my P.E. teacher was announcing who won the game and I thought he said my name, but he didn't.

----------


## Elite

Well the best one is when some animal(not a real animal) lunged at me and a panther jumped in the way. Then we became friends.

----------


## dimensiongod

the following animals that attacked me in my dreams:

1.  A fish that looked like a persian carpet.  It was being held in a DC's hands and I walked up to look at the carpet.  It then attacked me showing itself to be a fish in carpet disguise.  I kicked at it and woke up with my blanket on the floor.

2.  A large wolf was on the road and snarling at me.  I somehow had a large war spear which I used to keep him at bay.  


3.  I re-enacted the Jurassic Park scene but with a rock-animal the size of T-Rex.  I was standing very still to avoid catching its attention.  Two smaller creatures/goblins nearby ran away and the rock animal ran after them.  I jumped into the car with a sigh of relief.

----------


## MrBeelzy

When Resident Evil 4 came out I remember playing a marathon session before going to sleep, and during my dream those damn snakes kept attacking me. It was in an area just like that swampy part before the Del Lago boss fight (I think that's where it was, it's been a while). It was annoying more than anything, because I kept having to pull them off me, and I couldn't really progress onwards to wherever I was going.

----------


## Caradon

Cool, lets keep this thread alive! I have not had as many attack dreams lately. But here is one from the other night.

Large dog attack
I'm in the house, standing by the front door. I'm looking out the storm door which is mostly glass. And there is this huge dog. His head would be about at my chest level.
After a few moments of watching it, afraid that it will attack. It does! It attacks the glass door. And is snapping and snarling. It eventually slams it's head through the glass, and is trying to break through the rest of the way. I run into the kitchen, and grab a heavy frying pan. I then go back, and start bashing the pan repeatedly into the dogs face. I'm hitting it so hard that the dogs neck actually bends as if it were made of metal. rather than skin and bone. With every hit it bends a little more, and it's face gets messed up a bit. I actually feel kind of bad for the thing. It eventually backs off. And I start to think about how I'm really being attacked this time. And I'm going to write about it in my journal. I don't even get the chance to think about doing a reality check though, because I wake up right away. Could have been Lucid there!

----------


## Caradon

It's been awhile since I've had a good attack dream. Here is one I had in my nap today.

A brief moment of anxiety induced Lucidity
I'm not going to officially count this one though.

I'm fishing off the shore of a wide river that is between steep rocky cliffs. It's a nice place and I'm enjoying being here. I get a bite on my line and I try to pull it in. It's a very strong fish though. It fights so hard that I can not real it in. I may as well have the hook caught on an under water rock or something. I'm straining as hard as I can, and expecting the line to break at any moment.

But then I start to make progress, and the fish gets closer. I'm wondering what kind of thing I have caught. The head of the thing breaks the surface. I can see that it's one of the aliens from the "Aliens" movies. It continues to rise from the water, and it has a long neck like a sea monster. the neck sways back and forth, and it's lips draw back dripping slime from it's mouth.. It screams an ear piercing shriek. and I'm not even scared at this point. because I think it is confined to the water.

But the thing begins to rise even higher from the water. I begin to back away. I look behind me and see a corridor between the cliffs. I look back towards the alien and see that it's a queen, and I'm puny in comparison. It steps out of the water and begins charging at me shrieking terrifyingly 

I turn to run and I think" Oh god, I don't think I like this dream!"  When I say those words I become Lucid, and I feel like I've sort of known it was a dream the whole time. But I'm still not quite fully Lucid. I'm a bit confused and disoriented and still very much afraid. I realize I should not still be afraid. But the disorienting feeling I have in the process of becoming fully Lucid with this terrifying monster quickly bearing down on me, has things feeling a bit out of control. I scramble up some rocks trying to buy myself some time to get my head on straight, so I can get control of the situation. But as I climb the rocks I wake up.  :Sad:

----------


## Shift

God I love animals, I don't think I've ever had a dream where I was being attacked by one, not in my entire life!

My sister is always telling me about hers though. Dogs, lions, bears, snakes, other big cats... just craziness.

----------


## Caradon

I love animals too.

 The dreams all started after doing a lot of backpacking in the mountains alone. I never even worried about bears or mountain lions much at the time.

But I started getting dreams where I encounter them in the wild and they attack.  Now I get all sorts of crazy attack dreams. though they have slowed down a lot lately. But I know that's just a pause.

I don't mind them though. Because they can be funny, and I sometimes get Lucid because of it.

----------


## Hukif

Oh I know, getting ate by giant tyranosaurs who are extremly fast and have all their senses maxed <.<

----------


## Binsk

Hm wow, I have only had one animal-attack dream in the past 3 years (As far as I can remember) It wasn't lucid however. The dream was going great, it was a really fun dream in fact. It had a story and everything. Anyway, I was with this older lady and a really nice guy in his higher 20's, the lady had a pet dog too. It was one of those half-wolf dogs. (Though this dog looked more 3/4 wolf.)

It was odd because the whole dream we had been a team and such, and suddenly the lady gets red eyes and looks all evil. She sends her dog after the nice guy who is litterally torn limb from limb as I look in horror. She looks at me and it is like slow motion as she tells the dog to kill me. I sprint off down the road (it is like a desert with a road that goes streight, and it randomly turns to thick trees, then desert, then trees etc.) as fast as I can go. I look behind as the dog gains and I suddenly stoop on all fours and run at super speed. I then wake up sweating with a fast heart beat.

It was a freaky end to a great dream.

----------


## Forynia

I have a few non-lucid animal attack dreams...I'll post links.  They're in my old Dream Log from December 2007, and I haven't been back to the site since until now because school has been too busy for me to focus on Dreaming.  XD  Here are some of my Dream Animal Attacks!

Here we attacked (and were attacked by) a Giant Alligator.  And there were some snakes, too, I think.  Also, an alligator shaped guitar case.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...4&postcount=10

Here the DCs I was following in the dream were attacked by a swarm of very small alligators.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...1&postcount=21

In this dream, there were a bunch of giant animals associated with particular religious temples, and when some temples waged war on some other temples, the giant animals fought thenmselves and the humans in the surrounding area.  Freaky!
This Dream

In the first dream in this post, I was attacked by some crazy baboons.  >_<
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...4&postcount=35

----------


## Lëzen

I once had a non-LD where I walked into my old bedroom of my old apartment and saw, on the top bunk, our old cat Nermal, looking at me with eyes the size of saucers and his mouth wide open, as if my entering the room had scared him shitless. Then he pounced on my face and I woke up...

----------


## mel_noah

I have never had an animal attack me in a dream (that I can remember) but I do remember a very menacing dream about cats. 

It was back when I was in high school and I had horrible insomnia. I was lying in bed awake (or so I thought) when I realized that I should go ahead and re-set my alarm clock fifteen minutes later than usual because I knew there was no way I was waking up at the actual time it was set for. When I turned toward my clock, it was on the floor by my closet (where I threw it every night - out of reach so I would actually have to get out of bed to snooze it) and was being guarded by a cat. The cat was completely white and curled up next to the clock licking itself. I was curious as to how a cat managed to get into my house, let alone my room, so I started to rise from bed to approach it. When I did, the cat snapped up and started to hiss at me. It was pacing back and forth, in front of the clock, keeping me away from it. The cats eyes glowed an eerie red. I sat up in my bed and was terrified! I felt that this cat really posed a formable threat. I told myself I was dreaming and I instantly awakened back in bed under the covers. I got up to head towards the clock and imagine my surprise when the cat was there _again_, only this time even more demonic.

I realized I was dreaming, yet again, and again I awoke. To find two demonic menacing cats guarding my alarm clock. 

By this time, I realized that there was no way of fighting it. Instead, I lay on my bed and watched the cats carefully. When my breathing and heart rates slowed, and I became calm again, the cats also became calm and would curl up around the clock. Slowly, in my dream, I fell asleep. I awoke at 5:45 a.m. to my alarm clock - which meant sometime during the night I had somehow actually managed to set my alarm clock back 15 minutes from 5:30 a.m.

----------


## blarghargh

I had a dream that I was in a shed with many of my classmates. All of the sudden, a RACCOON :O charges in and scares everyone out. I hide in the corner, but it finds me and I kick it. I was about to again, but my body froze up (I went into a statue position) and woke up.

----------


## JET73L

I was once stabbed by a camel who turned into a rat king, for a while I was repeatyedly attacked by the first creatures you meet in SIlent Hill 4 (in the subway), and I once drowned as a result of I think my air hose to my scuba tank being severed by what I think was a shark. And at least once I have had night terrors that made me think I had been being attacked by a great, hulking evil dog. Aside from that, I have really only been attacked by animals in this one dream that was like a miniseries based on a video game, and was attacked by, among other things, a caramel candycat (like a brown striped version of the candycat from DQVIII)

----------


## Caradon

Bear dream turned Lucid
Lucid # 62 of 2008
 
It's night and I'm walking on the trails at the cabin. I'm walking farther away from the cabin, deeper into the woods. My intention is to walk the entire trail system in the dark. (which I've done quite a few times) I get about half way through when suddenly get a really bad feeling that I may run into a bear. So I decide to go back.

I'm not all that afraid, but I start running back down the trail. I notice I don't even have a flash light. It's hard to see, and wonder why I would do this without one. (It's pitch black out there at night unless there is a full moon.)

A ways ahead of me I can see something big and brown jaunting down the trail. I'm not completely sure because of the darkness, but it looks like a large brown bear. It's not coming towards me, it's going in the same direction as me. So I'm coming up behind it. 

I'm like WTF how can that be real. I slow down my running so that I don't catch up to it. I'm staring hard at it, trying to decide if I'm really seeing what I think I'm seeing. It now looks as if it is standing upright on two feet, and I get my first really good look at it. OMG! It's not a bear... It's Bigfoot!

I start to really freak out for the first time, I leave the trail slipping into the tree line, trying to disappear. (The trail doesn't look at all like the cabin trails right now.)  At this point I start to become Lucid, a very low level though. I think, "Oh yeah that's right, I know how to fly." I feel some relief at this and begin flying, thinking I can just fly away.

But there is some kind of ceiling over the portion of forest I'm in. It does not allow for me to get nearly high enough to get out of Bigfoots reach. To make things worse, I see that Bigfoot has now become aware of me, and has backtracked to my location. He is looking through the trees trying to find me.

He is only a few feet away, and I begin to panic. Then I Think, "Wait a second, since this is a dream, I can easily transform the attacker into a friend." With that thought, my whole perspective on things change, and I instantly feel happy and friendly. With no fear, I land in front of Bigfoot with the intention of making him a friend. 

Even as I land, My change of perspective on the situation has already transformed Bigfoot into a non threatening female DC. She is shorter than me now, and is wearing I purple hooded sweatshirt. She seems odd, as if she is partially mentally handicapped. 

"Lets be friends and stick together,? I ask.  " OK" she says, in a really odd high pitched squeaky voice."  Then, my mischievous side starts to come out, and in a voice trying to imitate hers. I describe some sexual things we can do together. (Omitting the details)

She agrees that what I'm describing would be fun, and she is all for it. " Not right now though, I say, later." We walk away together, and I keep talking to her in this voice like she is using. And I keep describing in detail different sexual acts we can perform later. 

It was really one of the funniest Lucid conversations I have ever had with a DC. I was inwardly laughing my ass off the whole time. I was totally messing with her, trying to see how far I could go before she got offended. 

 She was mostly agreeable about everything. But after a while of this she finally says, " I don't think I like you."  And she just turns and walks away. I laugh, then turn to go find something else to do. But I wake right then.

----------


## saxman357

The one that comes to mind is a dream I had last year when I was camping.  I had a false awakening where I was inside my tent but could hear a disturbing howling noise right outside.

At that point, I heard my tent start to rip open.  I try to grab a weapon but I can't get my arms out of my sleeping bag.  I try more and more frantically to get my arms loose as the tent rips open and a mountain lion springs into the tent.  

The cat is almost right on top of me when I wake up shouting.  Within the first few seconds after I wake up, but before I had time to gather myself, I found myself sitting bolt upright with a Bowie knife in my hand.

----------


## Caradon

Sounds scary, I've had plenty of those mountain lion attacks too.

----------


## AKycekRB20

The only times I ever have dreams of being attacked by animals, it's always been by cats.  Not like meow cats though, I'm talking big cats like cougars and african lions.  

I'm sure it's because the only wild animals I'm really afraid of while I'm out in the woods are the big cats because they stalk and ambush.

----------


## Caradon

> The only times I ever have dreams of being attacked by animals, it's always been by cats.  Not like meow cats though, I'm talking big cats like cougars and african lions.  
> 
> I'm sure it's because the only wild animals I'm really afraid of while I'm out in the woods are the big cats because they stalk and ambush.



Yeah, the big cats are the most dangerous of them all. We aren't much more than mice to them.


Bear attack
The first time Nose RC ever failed.
This one was during my fall cabin trip


I had just got done doing a WBTB. During my WBTB I had taken my flashlight, held it up to the window, and swept the light across the property outside.When I did this I thought about how freaky it would be if I saw bear out there, and that if I did, I would remember to do a reality check.

So, I then lay down and go to sleep. Right away I have a false awakening. I dream that I get up to do a WBTB. I do the thing with the flashlight out the window, and what do I see. I huge black bear down by the pond! It begins walking up the slope towards the cabin. 

Crap, do an RC! I pinch my nose and I can't breath! Shit it's not a dream this time! I switch off the light, and  turn and walk away from the window, hoping the bear won't notice me. 

But when I turn back around, there is the bear, inside the cabin! I'm aware enough to be confused as to how the bear got through the wall without causing any damage to the window or anything. But I then forget about it as the bear starts making it's way into the kitchen.  I'm thinking, "This just can't be happening." I remember what Moonbeam said about a bear getting into somebodies house and raiding their kitchen, And I figure that's what it's going to do.

But then My dog wakes up and sees the bear. She barks and I  reach over and clamp her jaws shut, but it's too late. The bear turns it's head looking right at us, and starts coming our way. I slide far back across the bed, and up against the wall. And I keep thinking over and over, "This can't be happening!" The bear stands up on it's hind legs, taking a swipe at me across the bed with one of it's front paws. just barely missing me.

It makes a couple more swipes, and I keep denying that this could be happening. My denial begins to change things. The bear starts to look less and less real, more like a big stuffed animal, until finally it looks like a stuffed gorilla. I get confused and realize that it isn't real at all. I start to realize I'm dreaming at this point, but the gorilla reaches up and lifts it's head off lol. 

It's an old girl friend I used to have, wearing a gorilla suite! She tells me she heard I was here at the cabin all alone, and she decide to sneak up on me in the middle of the night wearing the suit, to freak me out. I tell her that it worked, and that I had to do reality checks when I first saw her. Then I wake up thinking "WTF" My RC failed. 

And the next night it failed again.

----------


## SapphireGem

i've had a few animal attacks in my dreams...    :Eek: 
there was one i had when i was around 7 years old. a HUGE spider(so big it could barely get through the doorway)   :paranoid:   came into my living room. my parents tryed to protect me but i think the spider ate them. It started coming towards me but then the dream ended.   :poof: 
I was really freaked out at the time!!!   ::lol::

----------


## SapphireGem

i've had a few animal attacks in my dreams...    :Eek: 
there was one i had when i was around 7 years old. a HUGE spider(so big it could barely get through the doorway)   :paranoid:   came into my living room. my parents tryed to protect me but i think the spider ate them. It started coming towards me but then the dream ended.   :poof: 
I was really freaked out at the time!!!   ::lol::

----------


## Caradon

::lol::  I've had giant spiders too.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Yeah, the big cats are the most dangerous of them all. We aren't much more than mice to them.
> 
> 
> Bear attack
> The first time Nose RC ever failed.
> This one was during my fall cabin trip
> 
> 
> I had just got done doing a WBTB. During my WBTB I had taken my flashlight, held it up to the window, and swept the light across the property outside.When I did this I thought about how freaky it would be if I saw bear out there, and that if I did, I would remember to do a reality check.
> ...



This is one of the best dreams I've ever read. It made me laugh SO hard.  ::D:

----------


## Yelitza

good morning i'm a newbie here and i really wanted some insight on this dream i had..

It was me and some friends joyriding aoung town and we were all drunk one of my friends acts all stupid and both me and her end up at the end of a canal where there's an alligator next to us. i panic and run and yell at her to do the same but she insteads throws herself in the water and start swimmin away from the alligator but laughing the whole time.. i in the mean time avoid another one on land as i try to  get to safer grounds and tell her to get out of the water. finally she reaches a bridge and she cant go any farther and i see the fear in her eyes as she realizes whats going on.. the alligator attackes and like in the movies you just see a wave go by and he takes her to where i cant see her or reach her.. i start running to the road to find my friends and instead i find my 2 yr old son.. i grab him and i start yelling as loud as i could for help but you could barely hear me and i run to see if i could see my friend but all i hear is the worst scream ever.. she is in so much pain and i couldnt do anything i keep yelling for help and then i wake up... 

i still cant stop hearing her screams.. does anyone know what this dream might mean???

----------


## Caradon

> This is one of the best dreams I've ever read. It made me laugh SO hard.



Thanks.  :smiley:  I get so many animal attack dreams. They turn out pretty funny sometimes.





> good morning i'm a newbie here and i really wanted some insight on this dream i had..
> 
> It was me and some friends joyriding aoung town and we were all drunk one of my friends acts all stupid and both me and her end up at the end of a canal where there's an alligator next to us. i panic and run and yell at her to do the same but she insteads throws herself in the water and start swimmin away from the alligator but laughing the whole time.. i in the mean time avoid another one on land as i try to  get to safer grounds and tell her to get out of the water. finally she reaches a bridge and she cant go any farther and i see the fear in her eyes as she realizes whats going on.. the alligator attackes and like in the movies you just see a wave go by and he takes her to where i cant see her or reach her.. i start running to the road to find my friends and instead i find my 2 yr old son.. i grab him and i start yelling as loud as i could for help but you could barely hear me and i run to see if i could see my friend but all i hear is the worst scream ever.. she is in so much pain and i couldnt do anything i keep yelling for help and then i wake up... 
> 
> i still cant stop hearing her screams.. does anyone know what this dream might mean???



I'm not much of a dream interpreter, but I wouldn't read too much into it. I get Alligator/crocodile attacks Sometimes too. It's always scarier when seeing somebody you care about getting hurt in your dreams though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Mine involved a gator-infested Lake. Ironically enough, it didn't involve a gator. Heh.

Starting at the fourth paragraph from the top:




> *12/26/2008
> "Incident At Gator Lake"*
> 
> I was lucid sometime around either the beginning of this dream, or a dream before it. I remember becoming lucid in a parking lot, and asking the DC who was with me (A real friend of mine. Can't remember who) what we should do with our lucidity. I tried _so damn hard_ to remember what the tasks of the month are, but I couldn't. All I could think of was the "Build a Snowman" and "Give a DC a Present" tasks, but knew they were previous tasks. Not able to think of the present task, we went off to find something to do.
> 
> Next thing I know, I was out at lake with Brian, Matt and a few others. (Not 100% certain that these dreams were connected, but I'm pretty positive) All around - and in - this lake were castles and other medeival structures that people were touring, so the whole area was like a theme park or something. (Been noticing castles and such appearing more in my dreams. Will start trying to look for them as dream signs.) We were the only people on the lake that actually had jetskis (the stand-up kind) and we were just having a blast with them, hooking u-turns and just opening them all the way up, speeding on such a (relatively) small body of water. There was a dark corner of the lake which turned into a small river, through dense, jungle-like areas, which funneled out into a much larger lake or river, and we were all careful to stay away from it. We knew that there were gators in this lake, that hung out mostly in that area, but it didn't stop us from jet-skiing and boating in the water. Though I do remember being secretely horrified of falling off one of the jet-skis. Lol.
> 
> Some time later, we had to go. Matt and Brian went to go get the car, and I sat down in a lobby area, waiting. I had a bag with me that had comic books and some of my art supplies in it, and I began drawing. Some guy, sitting beside me, was a comic book fanatic and started going crazy over my art and the badass comics I had. We sat there and talked about comics for a while, and I forgot that I was supposed to go back up front after giving them a little time to get the car. I didn't really care, though, because I remember having to wait for them for like an hour, before coming to the lake, for something I actually _don't_ remember. (Lol.) So I just sat there and talked to the guy a bit more. Another Brian, from work, comes in and tells me to hurry up, because the other Brian is waiting for me at the car, and I finally get up to leave. On the way out, I noticed that the entire place was absolutely _crawling_ with gorgeous women. The majority of them were Latina, which implied that we were in some sort of South American (Or southern-North American - lol) tourist spot. I was practically tripping over myself, trying to check some of them out, on my way to the door.
> 
> ...

----------


## Caradon

Wow that was a pretty surreal dream. Lol at putting the clip in backwards.





Demonic Bigfoot



It starts out as a bear dream. I don't remember the very firsts part very well, but I'm outside Grizzly Adams cabin. There are brown bears everywhere, and they are tearing the place up. I'm not sure if I'm actually in this part, or just watching it like a movie. But I remember thinking that this is odd, because Grizzly Adams always has friendly animals around.

The bears all take off down a trail, and a woman comes out of the cabin and shouts."Oh My god! they are going to the house, where the kids are!"  The dream shifts and I'm outside a small house. This is like a time before there were any phones, and there is no way for the woman to contact the children, to warn them about the bears. 

I'm in the yard, and I can now see the bears coming down the trail towards me. But they are no longer bears. The bears have become creatures that walk on two legs. The only resemblance to bears they now have, is that they are covered in brown fur. They are very scary looking. They have long skinny arms and legs, and their torsos are skinny too. So that they are kind of shaped like stick figures. Their heads are all covered in fur. But probably the scariest thing about them, is that where their faces should be, It's just an empty black void. This gives me the impression that these are not just natural creatures, but some kind of evil.  They are quite frightening, and they make a deep gurgling growling type of sound as they walk towards me with a slow lumbering gate.

There is about five of them, and they are scattered at various points along the trail.
The first one is out of the woods, and coming across the yard. With the others not too far behind.

I run to the house and try to open the door, but it's locked. It must be my house, because I reach in my pocket and pull out my keys. I fumble through my keys, looking for the right one. I fear I will not be able to get the door open in time. But just then, the door opens.

Somebody inside came to let me in. It must be one of the kids, I think. But as I enter I see that it's not a kid, but my moms dog. (Which I'm dog sitting right now.) I now have that weird annoying natural type of Lucidity that I've had in so many dreams the last two weeks. I'm aware I'm dreaming but don't  fully comprehend the implications of that. I see that the dog is standing upright on two legs and has opened the door for me. And is actually holding the door as I enter. Aware it's a dream, I find this funny, and think." That's pretty good, the dog is letting me in the house." 

I then walk across a kitchen, and halfway through the kitchen I think, "Wait a second... this is a dream!" And full Lucidity washes over me. I now stop and turn around to face these creatures outside. I notice I'm wearing my winter coat, even though there is no snow outside. I take off my coat and drop it on the floor, as I walk back to the door. And at the same time, I say to somebody in the room,(Probably the dog.) " I have some business to take care of outside."

I step outside, and my plan now, is to walk up to one of these creatures and give it a big hug. I want to see how the dream will change if I show these things love, instead of fear. But my lack of fear has already altered events. The creatures are no longer coming towards the house, but turn and start walking down a road, away from the house. I think, "great... now that I'm no longer afraid, they are going to leave. 

I really want to confront them and still determined to do so. But now I start to worry that I will wake up before I can get to them. Just then I see a line of school buses pull up and stop. I watch as one of the creatures pulls open a bus door and enter the bus.
(before they would have been much too big to fit through a school bus door.)

The bus driver suddenly comes flying out of the bus as if thrown, and sprawls out on the ground. I start to make my way in that direction and wake up.

----------


## Caradon

Well I didn't actually get attacked in this one, But I thought I should post it here anyway. 

Bear dreamsign recognized

This one took place about four hours into sleep. And after hitting snooze for the second time.

Earlier in the night I had a polar bear dream. I remember doing a quick nose RC when I saw the bears, but the  RC failed and I didn't get Lucid. But Then I returned to the same place and got Lucid the second time around.

I'm in a forest with many trails. There is a group of people with me, and we are aware that there are many polar bears in the area.  For some reason I don't remember we all separate. I go my own way, and follow a trail that takes me to a wide open field. I Tell myself that the next time I see a bear I'm going to become Lucid for sure. I can remember what happened the last time. I must be already partially aware that I'm dreaming.

On the edge of the field, and because of the angle of the land, I'm having a hard time seeing the entire area. There is some tall grass too, that's not making it any easier. I know there is a bear Somewhere. I'm not too afraid, I want to see one so that I can become Lucid.  ::?:  

I see a large rock and climb onto it, trying to get a better view of the area. I can see most of the field now. I don't see any bears, and think, "Come on bears, where are you." I then hear a sound behind me. I turn around and see a polar bear standing right behind me. " A bear! Do a reality check!" I pinch my nose and I can't hardly get any air to go through at all. I'm momentarily confused because of the failed RC. But then I think, " I don't care, I'm getting Lucid this time! 

I jump from the rock. and at the same time grab the bear by the head. I then begin to fly upwards, pulling the bear into the air with me. I remember a previous non Lucid polar bear attack dream, and I'm thinking about spinning around swinging, then throwing this bear. Just like I did before. But I then remember the last Lucid I had, and that I want to handle the situation another way.

Instead of throwing the bear, I put my arms around it's neck and give it a big hug. I begin scratching behind it's ears while I let us descend back to the ground. Once on the ground I continue to scratch it's ears and talk to it. I can't remember exactly what I was saying though. It was just silly things one might say to an animal while petting it.

The bear isn't trying to bite me, So I push my luck and put my nose right up to it's nose, giving it the perfect opportunity to try and take my head off.  But instead of biting me, the bear licks my face. 

There is a dirt road now, and I turn and start walking down it. The bear follows me, and I think, "This is cool, Now I have a pet bear." We walk down the road a ways, and suddenly there is a group of animals coming down the road towards us.

There are brown bears, panthers, and a family of...monkeys. Some of the monkeys are pretty large, almost gorilla size. And they have many small babies with them. When I first see this group I have the feeling that they are going to try and attack me. But I decide I'm going to face them down, like I did the bear. And I will have a whole mob of animals following me around my dream. 

When I reach the group, I decide to go for the baby monkeys, seeing if I can provoke an attack from the larger ones. I say,"Oh look at the cute little monkeys." And I reach down lifting one of them up in my hand. It's so small that I can hold it up in the palm of my hand. Alarm clock goes off.
Edit: Forgot to mention that when I woke up I realized my nose RC's were failing, because my nose was pretty stuffed up.

----------


## The Cusp

Anyone else notice that in most of these animal attack instances, it happens when the person is looking intently at the animal?

Looking intently, or focusing your attention creates a link between you and the target that the target is drawn to you.  Happens to me with everything, not just animals.  People, helicopters, monsters.

Morale of the story, don't stare and scary dream animals!

----------


## hellohihello

I was in the woods and a rabbit bit my nono's and never let go  :Sad:  Ohh the pain of that. It just came out of no where and BAM then the eyes of it got huge like it was deranged. Not a fun dream.

----------


## Caradon

> Anyone else notice that in most of these animal attack instances, it happens when the person is looking intently at the animal?
> 
> Looking intently, or focusing your attention creates a link between you and the target that the target is drawn to you.  Happens to me with everything, not just animals.  People, helicopters, monsters.
> 
> Morale of the story, don't stare and scary dream animals!



Well I have not had any problems while Lucid. The emotion and expectation plays a large roll too. I stared the last bear right in the face without fear. Giving it the perfect opportunity to try and rip my head off. It just licked my face and became my friend.

I like my animal attacks though. I wouldn't want to lose them. :smiley: 

Edit: Also, once I lost my fear of the bigfoots and decided to go try and hug them. They started walking away, instead of attacking me.
I was going to try and catch up to them but I woke up.

----------


## Caradon

> I was in the woods and a rabbit bit my nono's and never let go  Ohh the pain of that. It just came out of no where and BAM then the eyes of it got huge like it was deranged. Not a fun dream.



Lol I missed this. That's hilarious

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's one from the night before last:





> *03/06/2009
> Dream One:
> "Alpha Male"*
> 
> I was walking down my street. The dream had started at night, and I was with someone. We walked down toward the YMCA, and there were a lot of people out there playing games in the dark. Down the perpendicular street, there were a lot of cars pulling in and out of the high school, as if some huge function was going on, but there wasn't really very many lights in the area at all, aside from the headlights. I spent some time down on this end of the road, but I don't really remember very much of what went on.
> 
> The next thing I knew, it was daytime out, and I was walking back toward the direction of my house. About halfway there, I saw three very large creatures walking my way on all fours. They were wolves, but not like any other wolves I'd ever seen. There was a fully-grown wolf, and two cubs. The thing was: the cubs - on all fours - stood a good 3 feet high. The adult was as tall as I was. Just as I stopped walking, they spotted me. Immediately they came running in my direction, snarling. Knowing that wolves of this size would have ripped me to shreds in seconds, I instinctively ran toward the house whose driveway I was crossing. With the wolves right on my heels, I took a leap of faith, kicking off of the garage door for elevation and getting just high enough to grab the roof with my hands. My legs dangling, I was somehow able to drag myself up onto the roof by the palms of my hands, as if I was Spider-Man and my hands could stick flat to any surface. 
> 
> I stood up on the roof, and the first thing I realized was how impossible it would have been for me to actually climb a house like that. Not only was I never that great a climber, but my hands sticking to the rooftop like that was just absurd. I realized I was dreaming, stepping back over to the edge of the roof and looking down. The large wolves jumped up and down, snapping their jaws toward me, but falling just short of being able to reach the rooftop. I walked along the edge and, no matter which direction I walked, they followed me, trying viciously to get high enough to drag me down. Finally, I just thought to myself, "fuck it", and I jumped down and landed in the center of the driveway. They converged on me instantly, and I began fighting them off, grabbing them as they lunged and grappling with them. I don't remember much of the play-by-play for the fight, but I do remember punching the big one in the face, and then doing a telekinetic move where I dodged its jaws and held up my index and middle fingers, swiping them downward as if I were holding an invisible sword, and passing them inches away from the wolf's neck. A crimson line appeared in the wolf's coat, along the path where my fingers - had they been so long - would have traveled (kind of like Sylar's lobotomy move in _Heroes_, only much faster). The adult wolf's head then tilted forward, and fell off of its shoulders. The body followed.
> ...

----------


## DreamVortex

Woh, that sounds awesome!

----------


## Aristaeus

I don't know if this very well counts as an animal attack, due to its simple abnormality, but a portion of my most recent dream, which was non-lucid, consisted of a poodle trying to blow me up with its explosive feces.

I recognized--or, should I say, interpreted--the scenery of the dream as the front porch and yard of one of my past houses, and I recognized the poodle as a stray pet, of which I was afraid as a child, that I would repeatedly encounter when walking to school.

Anyhow, the most I can remember is the poodle constantly weaving around and between my legs, and repeatedly laying its feces, which looked like over sized mouse droppings, close to or underneath me, where they would then explode soon after. However, despite the ear-rending noise of the blasts given off by the combustible waste, the explosions seemed to take no effect on my body, and a puddle of unidentified liquid would appear in place of each dropping that had exploded.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ...simple abnormality...



Now _there's_ an understatement.  ::shock:: 
Lol. Crazy dream.


I had another animal attack dream the other night that was really intense:




> *03/17/2009
> "The Lions' Den"*
> 
> The very first thing I remember is waking up, on the ground. I was in a park somewhere, surrounded by trees and wide-open space. I was lying face down, and there was a massive weight on my back. Something extremely heavy was draped over me, and I could see a bunch of people standing at a distance, looking at me with what was obviously grave concern. Though I couldn't lift my neck up to see exactly what it was, I could tell by the feeling of its coat, and the various low growls reverberating through his body, that I had a very _big_ lion laying on top of me.
> 
> I was immediately terrified. I didn't know what to do. It was just resting on me with one arm draped across my body, as if I was now its property, and he'd do with me whatever the hell he wished, and no one was going to tell him otherwise. As if that wasn't bad enough, a second, female lion came walking into my field of view. She just kind of strolled around near the male and I, watching the people watching us. I could see that some of the people in the distance were cops, and some were civilians and/or animal control with guns. Nobody wanted to chance shooting the lions, for fear of pissing them off and/or getting me killed. But I could tell by the way they were getting into position, that their time to act would have to be soon.
> 
> Suddenly, I began to question if I was dreaming. I didn't want to move, for fear of angering the lion, so I tried to telekinetically levitate the beast off of me. It didn't work _at all_. He just stayed there, laying on top of me. Running out of options, I tried to move a little, to see he'd be forgiving enough to let me slip out from under him. The second I moved, he gave a really deep growl that shook me to my core. I resigned movement and lay there, motionless once again. Someone called that they were going to try to shoot the lion and that, the very moment they began shooting, I needed to get to my feet and run as fast as I could. Before I even had time to protest, shot after shot rang out. The lion shifted to defend himself and pulled his arm off of me. I rolled out from under him and scrambled to my feet, the lion turning to face his attackers. Distracted by dozens of shots, the lion left me alone as he and the female charged the shooters closest to them. 
> 
> Reaching the line of people, I came across someone that had an extra shotgun, picked it up, and began helping to put the animals down while they ran down the other shooters, biting and clawing at them while seemingly taking the bullets in stride. I don't remember whether or not we actually neutralized them, though - just all the running, screaming and gunshots.

----------


## Caradon

Bear attack
Tuesday/November/17/2009

I was in the middle of some wilderness action adventure dream. I end up all alone, having left the group I was with. I come across a very large grizzly bear. I turn and run. The dream turns dark.  It's now night, and I can't hardly see a thing. The bear is not far behind me. I can't see it, but I can hear it's growling and snorting. And the sound of it is terrifying. I run and run as hard as I can, but I know it can find me from sense of smell alone. I can hear it getting closer. There is nowhere to run to. It's pretty much wide open. The bear is on top of me now, and I dodge to the left and right barely avoiding being pounced upon. And I run some more, as fast as I can. I know it's hopeless, there is no escape. But then, out of nowhere, appears the edge of a high cliff. Without even hesitating I leap into open air. relief washes over me as I know I have escaped the bear. I don't think I will survive the fall, but that doesn't seem to matter. I fall through darkness for a short period, then wake.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Well this isnt an animal but i got attacked by a big crab in a dream before, on a beach surrounded by water and no way t get out lol

----------


## Caradon

> Well this isnt an animal but i got attacked by a big crab in a dream before, on a beach surrounded by water and no way t get out lol



 I think it counts as an animal attack. Good one.

I hear that Animal planet is going to be doing a special about people who have animal attack, and monster dreams. They are going to be doing interviews and what not.  I Think I could probably get on the show if I was willing to do it. But I don't think I would want to be on TV.

----------


## xlun4tik

I've only had one dream where I was attacked (and killed) by animals.

I was in a forest for some unknown reason, whereupon a pack of about 10 or so wolves quickly met me and began tearing me apart...It kind of hurt but I'm sure it didn't hurt as much as it would have in reality lol.

And when I woke the first thing I did was check all over my body...And I strangely found bite and scratch marks on my arm...Kind of weirded out about that still lol.

----------


## Loaf

In my dream, several angry dogs came out of nowhere on my street. They tore my legs apart.

----------


## 3isdom

I recently had a couple of dreams where I was attacked by dogs and cats. The last one involved my pet cat from years in the past. (He ran away after I put him out of the house for waking me up late night and then just standing at the backdoor instead of going to do whatever..)He attacked me and I could not think of a way to calm him. He jumped onto my hands and clawed at me. The only thing that I could do was to squeeze him to death. I felt so bad after doing so since he was an old and loved pet from the past(Named Genesis). It's a shame because I wanted to buy a kitten, but this dream may have changed my mind :tongue2:

----------


## Saturos

I have had many of these dreams. The first that I remember is when I was pretty young. I woke up in the dream, and walked downstairs to go to the bathroom. When I came out, there was a plastic bear lying on a table. I looked at it, and it jumped off the table and swallowed me.

In the next one, I was walking down the street, when a bear appeared, ran over to me, and bit my throat. I fell down, and it ate me.

In the next one, I was in a stranger's house. I just walked into a new room, when several baboons ran in and started beating me with their fists. And they were screaming.

I have also had dreams where animals attack my pets. In one, a weird panther/bear was assaulting my dog, so I quickly let my dog into the house, but the panther/bear got in too.

I also had a dream where a dog was destroying my cat in a fight.

One of the most saddest dreams I think I ever had was when I was walking my dog with my dad, and then a truck smoked my dog, and my dog split in half, and it was still alive. Then, my dad started punching, kicking, and choking it until it died.

----------


## xlun4tik

I had a dream the other day....A group of ducks was rather hostile towards me and started attacking me lol, it didn't hurt but it was very annoying....And my stepfather (who I noticed was in the dream with me) wasn't doing anything to help me. -.-

----------


## Loaf

> I had a dream the other day....A group of ducks was rather hostile towards me and started attacking me lol, it didn't hurt but it was very annoying....And my stepfather (who I noticed was in the dream with me) wasn't doing anything to help me. -.-



Lol ducks

----------


## acatalephobic

+ Giant unicorn tried to kill my mom when I was little. So naturally I fought it matador-style.

+ An Australian spider killed my sister, so we had to chase it cross-country to get an anti-venom that would somehow bring her back to life. The longer we chased it the bigger it got. It ended up being the size of a building. Oh, and it _laughed_ at me after crawling up Mt. Rushmore.

And semi-related:

+ Our family kept an adorable orangutan as a pet, but it turned out to be a nightmare because it kept trying to sexually assault everyone in my family.

----------


## Darkmatters

Wow, this is an INSANE thread!!! I'm really digging the dreams by Oneironaut and Caradon!! 

Here's one I had long long ago, before I was even keeping a dream journal, -- 

I was in the house looking out a window and noticed a couple of rabbits sitting beside a bush. No big deal there. We lived by the woods IRL, so I saw stuff like this all the time. For some reason I was fascinated by looking out at the yard and the woods though... there was a special feel to it, a charged atmosphere, like something really magical was about to happen.  Then I noticed a couple more animals near another bush.... something slightly bigger than rabbits. Something like foxes, then a couple of deer, then some camels or something.... it's like they were all already there and I was just starting to notice them little by little. My sense of wonder was growing, and then I started seeing predators. Wolves, bears, (bears are usually the worst nightmare creatures I have to face... but not this time... oh no!). Then looming over the horizon (but coming toward the house), only visible as dim purple shadow forms, I see a pair of T-Rexes!! 

At this I was starting to get nervous and thought I ought to make sure the doors are locked up tight, so I went around the house doing just that. 

Strangely enough whenever I looked out a different window or door, some of which looked into the same are of the front yard, there were no animals there. 

My mom was in the kitchen fixing some food, and I told her about the strange menagerie of creatures gathering outside, but she seemed completely uninterested. Heh... I was probably 18 or 19 at the time, but in the dream it's like I was a kid. So anyway, I get everything all secured, and then I notice the dog isn't anywhere to be seen. I ask my mom where he is, and she says some offhand thing like "Oh, I let him out just a minute ago (AFTER I told her about bears and wolves in the yard!). Damn!! I ask her why she would do that, and she starts chopping something on the cutting board way too hard and too fast with a grim angry expression on her face that was horrifying. 

So I look out and see him sitting in the back yard all innocent and unaware (still no sign of the animals out there, but I could FEEL their presence, and knew they weren't done gathering yet). Out I go and grab him, pulling him toward the house. 

And we ALMOST make it!!! But just before getting back I see something like a purple/blue/black metallic boulder crouching in the side yard just beside the little square fishpond. It seemed to be drinking, and I couldn't tell what it was, but it radiated a sense of deadly intelligence and danger. This would have been after Alien but long before Jurassic park... I had no idea there were dinos like Raptors, but when it stood up it was like a cross between an Alien (humanoid form) and a raptor. It spotted us instantly and came at us with amazing speed. 

Still no sign of all the creatures I had seen gathering in the yard... it's like when the ultimate nightmare creature appeared their work was done and they vanished. Anyway, I picked up my dog and ran around the corner of the house and made it to the door, and wouldn't you know... had to fumble to try to get it open (seems I forgot I had locked it just before!). I was just getting it open when the thing came around the corner behind us and I woke up. 

I've actually had several similar dreams that began with seeing all sorts of crazy animals gathering silently around the house... all around the same time I think.

----------


## Loaf

> Our family kept an adorable orangutan as a pet, but it turned out to be a nightmare because it kept trying to sexually assault everyone in my family.



That is so funny!!  ::D:

----------


## acatalephobic

> That is so funny!!



...Believe me, it wasn't at the time. 

That was the most scared I've ever been of a monkey; dream or no dream.

----------


## xDoll

Mine was spooky o.o
There was a huge lion running after me, and I was able to get in my car and speed away. Just as I was starting to relax I realize he's still behind me, and he slams his head into the back mirror of the car and roars into my ear. I then jump out of the car, BEGGING the drivers around me to help me, but they can't hear me o.o

----------


## quicksilver girl.

i remember a dream i had when i was a kid. i was peeking out my bedroom window and i saw a large cat, a cougar, standing there looking off in the distance. i ducked my head below the window so it couldn't see me. i sat there for a second, hiding, then i decided i had to take another look. i guessed it sensed me and as i looked up out my window again, it was staring me in the eyes and jumping up 10 feet to my window, breaking the glass and everything, coming AT ME. it must've frightened me because i woke up just as it was lunging at my face.

& i had lots of dreams of dinosaurs when i was a kid. recently, my best friend had a dream that i punched a t-rex in the face. 

...& i had a dream a month or so ago that my stepdad and his friend got attacked by a giant bear. apparently (i heard from the "dream police") that it had ripped them both to shreds. my mom was still missing. i woke up before they found her so i just imagined in my head that they found her and she was safe.

----------


## Caradon

Thanks for posting everyone. Here is one I had a few days ago. I think I have a couple more in my journal that I forgot to post here too. I'll look for them later.


Bear attack recognized


I'm outside my house in the back yard. There is a black bear in the yard eating a large fish. I'm standing right next to it, I'm not sure how I got there. The bear gets scared and runs away leaving the fish behind. I'm surprised that the bear ran form it's food, and I think that black bears are really as chicken as people say. I take advantage of my good fortune and make a dash for the house. 

The bear notices that I left the food, and it realizes that I'm afraid of it. This gives the bear new confidence, and it charges back in my direction. I try the door but it's locked. I fumble with my keys but it's too late, the bear is upon me. I turn and face it.
I try to look as mean as I can, raise my arms in the air and yell, "Raaar!" This works, the bear backs off some and I am able to get in the house and close the door. 

The door has a window on it, and I look out and see the bear circling around. Then I think, wait a second, it's a bear. I should have done a reality check by now. Disappointed in myself for not doing an RC as soon as I saw it, I reach up and pinch my nose now. I can breath, but I'm confused by this. I was sure that it was real this time. I do the reality check again, and I can still breath. 

Slowly I realize that it must be a dream, and that I should just let myself believe the RC. But it seems so real, it does not feel like a dream at all. I make a run for the nearest wall, jump up, kick off it, and do a cartwheel flip. Yup, this is a very familiar dream feeling and I'm completely sure I'm dreaming now. As I land on my feet I realize that I can now safely confront the bear, and I'm excited to do so.

The bear has somehow gotten in the house. It's just a little baby bear now, and it's laying in my recliner. I go to the bear, roll it over on it's back, and start scratching it's belly. I wake up while playing with it.

----------


## Caradon

Bear attack recognized 


I'm right outside the cabin near where the car is parked, when a small black bear comes walking out of the woods. It walks lazily towards me. I make a run for the closed orange coral type gate, that is on the cabin end of the long grassy driveway.
I make it to the gate and climb up and over the top of it. I know I should not be running away from the bear, but I want to get the gate between us. I know it's not much protection, but it's better than nothing. 

The bear comes up to the gate and sticks it's head through the bottom bars. I kick at it hoping I won't get my foot bit off. Then I start waving my arms and shouting at it. trying to scare it away. The bear simply sits down and stares at me through the gate, seemingly unaffected by my antics. I suddenly find humor in this, and I realize how ridiculous the situation is. And Lucidity then washes over me pretty much instantaneously.

For a moment I think I'm about to wake up. Because I feel as if the dream has just begun. Just like one of the many brief WILD's I have. Only I didn't enter the scene Lucid. I look around. And with the the thought of waking up, the environment slightly distorts, but then holds. I quickly climb back to the top of the gate and leap into the air. I fly up and over the trees that are on my left, thinking that if I can make it over them, the Lucid is good enough to officially count. 

I do make it over the trees, and I fly out over the wide beaver pond. Just after passing over the trees, I notice a much larger black bear walking along the edge of the pond. I'm fascinated by the fact that my mind created another bear here, even after becoming Lucid, and no longer even thinking about the bear. (If it was always that easy to summon...)

I nose dive right for the bear. As I do I think about pancaka, and how he would probably rather read about me destroying the bear in some awesome fashion. But that's not normally my way of defeating dangerous situations, or attackers. I pretty much slam into the bear, wrapping my arms around it in a great hug. The feel of the bear as I grab onto it is very realistic. Except for the weight, as I am effortlessly able to pull the bear into the air with me.

I take the bear flying with me out over the pond. As I fly with it, I take note of how real the bear seems. I can feel the softness of it's fur. I'm carrying at an angle that I can see it's face, and I notice the different shades of color on it's nose. The bear even grunts as I jostle it around a little.

I fly with it across the water, then set the bear down on the other side of the pond. I hear water splash as it's paws land in some shallow water. Then as I watch the bear walk off the dream fades away.

----------


## stray

Wow... some of these are really incredible!

I noticed that most of you seem to dream about mammals, particularly kind of... well, the kind of animals I imagine ancient man also dreamed about**: lions, wolves, bears, dogs, panthers, cattle/bulls... Snakes and insects seem a bit less common.

While reading I recalled some of my own animal attack dreams... I haven't kept a dream journal though so some of them are pretty vague. 

Most of my animal-related nightmares involve spiders. I'm pretty arachnophobic in real life so it's not surprising that it follows me in dreams. I'm not even sure that confronting such things in a lucid dream would help because I'm so terrified of them in real life. 

The only dream I've ever died in involved a giant spider. It was in the basement of my house and my mom was upstairs, playing a piano. It was probably about 6 feet tall and in a web that spanned the room. It talked, and taunted me, daring me to try to run away. I was frozen in fear, but when I did try to run, it easily caught me on the stairs and killed me. As my senses faded I felt it move past me to kill my mom. Then I woke up. 

That one happened when I was maybe 11 or 12, but I still get recurring spider dreams. Usually they are normal sized (still large for spiders though) and not actively attacking me but rather sitting in doorways and things. Like I'll be in a room in a house and notice a spider. Usually these spiders are also very brightly or unusually coloured too, like being all white with black spots for example, or coloured like a toxic frog. So I feel immediately like these are deadly spiders, and as soon as I see one, I look around the room and realize that they are everywhere, and often clustered around doorways and windows, preventing my escape. Those dreams terrify me...  :Sad: 

About a month ago I had a dream about a demon dog. In the dream I had a false awakening where some friends of the family came into my house in the middle of the night, worried because they had a sick dog and needed someone to take care of it for a few hours while they found a vet. So they left it lying under a table in my bedroom. I think I must have fallen asleep and had another awakening later, and I went to check on the dog. But as I approached the table, I realized with dawning horror that it was upside down and stuck to/hanging from the underside of the table, like some sort of alien. I woke up right after that, screaming. 

I also recently had a dream involving a pack of t-rexes chasing after me, but for whatever reason this was less of a disturbing dream and more of an adventure, Indiana Jones style. I eventually escaped by jumping like 20 stories off a rusted bridge into choppy ocean water, and when I got to shore I realized I'd jumped into another dimension, so I was fine.

Looking forward to reading/sharing more!

----------


## Caradon

Welcome to the animal attack thread, Stray.  :smiley: 

I've had a few spider dreams too. And T-Rex dreams as well. I've also had my share of snakes, and other insects. But lions, tigers, and bears, are probably the most common for me.

The animal dreams can be a great dreamsign. I hope you will eventually be able to use Lucidity to overcome your spiders.

----------


## Nighthog

I didn't read previous posts but will after I post mine.

The only attacks of animals in dreams I have had are horses or dear or such running into me all of a sudden. They just run unto me. Nothing special or anything but they usually surprise me when I have turned around and it appears from nowhere running. I usually wake up by the surprise if anything.

Other than that I've had various encounters whit brown bears. Though not ever a physical attack but more like stalking and looking at me. I can then follow them around at times.
There was this one time when a bear was about to attack me. But we were in a river. I climbed unto the ground next and looked back. I saw the bear coming closer so I jumped directly at it and hugged and started to play lovingly whit it. Was fun. Was nothing dangerous about it at all.

Non animals I've had various encounters whit monsters.

There was this one encounter whit this gigantic dragon some time back. Was recent into things I've encountered whit reptilian stuff I had read back then. I was in some kind of darker vortex going upward and then there this dragon appeared. I yelled "I'm not afraid of you" or something to the likes of that. The dragon replied "Oh... really?" There was a bit of retreat but I tried to stay my ground as the dragon seemed to make a "threatening" swoop around to check if I really meant what I said. For sure I was a little scared but I hadn't really firmed my beliefs up on that nothing can harm you really back then.

I've encountered some lions also. but they were just walking about doing nothing to me. There was this one sabre toothed tiger once that tried t attack me but I just grabbed onto it's long teeth to hold it at bay. This is my most recent "real" animal attack I think.

----------


## strael

the other night a sea lion was chasing me, while a dog was trying to stop it  ::shock:: 
normally it's people that attack me in my dreams.

----------


## TheLight

I was dreaming last night that I'm walking in some woods. I'm following a path through and then I see a gray wolf. The wolf sees me too and leaps to me, then bites my leg. I get scared and desperately try to get get the wolf off me. After a small fight i break free from the bite and start running(actually limping, for I feel pain in my leg in the dream :/ ). The wolf follows me walking slowly and calmly. After a while I get out of the forest, thinking that I've gotten away. Suddenly I see a whole pack of wolves ahead of me(3 or 4 wolves to be certain). I turn back and see the first wolf coming slowly to me. For awhile I'm just watching the wolves, they are watching me too, waiting. Then I panic and start running, but they catch me up pretty fast and bite both my legs this time(and I can remember it was a painful feeling :@ ). After that I get too scared/excited and wake up. I get up from bed and see my legs being there unharmed. I feel happy it was just a dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Took me a while to find this thread. 

It's still happening!

Last night I got chased by a giant dinosaur sized lizard that was intent on eating me. The thing looked like a Komodo dragon. Only it was giant like a dinosaur. I was walking along the shore of a river when I hear the footsteps like in "Jurassic park".  "Boom Boom Boom" I realize there is a dinosaur coming for me and I jump into the river to try to swim away. And I see this giant lizard come out of the trees, forked tongue flicking out at me. Luckily the thing didn't come into the water after me and I made my escape down river.

----------


## Caradon

And again last night...

*Shark!*

There is an overpass bridge with a staircase descending to a small island on a body of water. I think it's a wide river. For some reason I start to go down into the water and swim. Right away  I see a shark swimming around and coming towards me and I realize swimming here is out of the question. I climb back up onto the little rocky island. The shark actually comes up out of the water after me, trying to bite at me as I retreat. I'm scooting backwards on my butt kicking at it's face until I manage to kick the shark back into the water. 

For the rest of the dream I'm trying to figure out how to get off this Island with the shark circling and wanting to have me for lunch. Apparently climbing back up the staircase and using the overpass was no longer an option either but I don't remember why.

----------


## Caradon

Last night in a dream I was outside my home when I got chased inside by a hippo elephant and a lion. I made it inside just in time but I knew it wouldn't be long before the powerful animals were able to break in and get at me. Kind of funny. The lion repeatedly smashing  it's head into the glass sliding doors trying to break it in. I knew the hippo or elephant would  be powerful enough to easily smash the doors for sure.  But I woke up before they could get in. I forgot to RC at the animal attack. 

Maybe this dream was influenced by reading my old journal yesterday and some animal attack dreams. I was reading an old dream where I got lucid while being attacked by Bigfoot while walking on the trails on my cabin property.

----------


## Caradon

Last night I dreamed that I had a big snake. It was on the floor and I picked it up for a moment. The snake was trying to bite my hand at first but I had it held behind the head. Then the snake calmed down and actually became friendly. I put the snake back down on the floor. My dog was still alive and with me and she was laying next to the snake. I was really worried that the snake was going to wrap itself around her and try to eat her. But thankfully that didn't happen. I ended up waking up before it could. That could have been an awful situation trying to wrestle a snake off of my friend unless I ended up getting lucid in the middle of it which could have easily happened.

----------


## Caradon

Last night was great white sharks and killer whales. It was a little scary actually swimming in the ocean far from shore I  defeated one shark attack somehow and there  was blood in the water and trying to swim to safety knowing the blood was going to attract more sharks. Then trying to escape being swallowed whole by a giant black and white whale. In the dream I was imagining how scary it would be to be swallowed whole and suffocating in the whales belly. But of course since it was just a dream might have been an interesting experience  being swallowed by the whale and would still be able to breath. Had I become lucid would have swam right into it's mouth for fun.

----------

